#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-28
<jacobw> i'm looking for documentation on bamf, there's doesn't seem to any documentation in any bamf related packages
<davmor2> jacobw: you might not get a response straight away most of the rest of the world is on holiday today
<jacobw> davmor2: why?
<davmor2> jacobw: different national holidays
<jacobw> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-29
<TheMuso> When will work start on unity for quantal, at least so far as getting it buildable again?
<thumper> TheMuso: um... soon I guess
<thumper> TheMuso: how not buildable is it?
<RAOF> cnd: Is the reason that Unity doesn't recognise multitouch gestures on my magic touchpad if it's connected after login (but does if Unity starts after the touchpad has been initialised) a Unity limitation or a utouch limitation?
<TheMuso> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012500/
<thumper> TheMuso: interesting...
<tsdgeos> thomi: ping
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> the dbus menu stuff has no concept of which button was used to activate a given menu entry?
<alesage> ping bschaefer
<bschaefer> alesage, hello
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-30
<tsdgeos> what creates and populates the menus shown by unity-panel-service ?
<Hennry> hi all
<Hennry> I fail to bring up the icon when open gimp in unity, not in sidebar or top
<Hennry> I have installed uninstalled 2.8 and not to gimp
<Varikonniemi> Hello. Unity does not seem to play nice with spring RTS in 12.04 (i mentioned this bug during the beta phase). When trying to maximize the game window, it does not maximize properly (get rid of the window decoration and move buttons to the top bar). If i repeatedly press the maximize button, the game crashes with segmentation fault. Maximizing and removing window decorations works fine under gnome-shell (using the plugin).
<Varikonniemi> I think it might have something to do with the screen resolution unity reports to spring, since when pressing the maximize button spring tries to change the resolution to 1920x1200 (not taking into account the pixels that will go missing due to the top bar) ?
<Varikonniemi> http://springrts.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=522768#p522768  here is a link to the thread tracking this problem on spring forums.
<Hennry> thanks, the problem is to minimize vanishes, although the application is still active, can not reopen it with alt + tab, only managed to return acerlo opening a new image with right mouse button "open with gimp" from file browser
<seb128> Hennry, hi, what unity version do you have installed (dpkg -l | grep unity)
<Hennry> 2.8
<seb128> Varikonniemi, hey, open a bug on launchpad if there is not already one
<seb128> Hennry, not gimp, unity
<seb128> Hennry, run the command I gave you
<Hennry> the result is long
<Hennry> 5.12
<seb128> Hennry, should be 5.12-0ubuntu<something>
<seb128> what's the something
<seb128> ?
<Hennry> unity 2d
<seb128> Hennry, you use unity-2d?
<Varikonniemi> seb128, on what page?
<Hennry> http://pastebin.com/G6FVq4rZ
<Varikonniemi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~unity-team here?
<seb128> Varikonniemi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+filebug
<Varikonniemi> ok
<seb128> Hennry, ok, you have ubuntu1, the gimp issue is fixed un 0ubuntu1.1, you need to get that update
<seb128> Hennry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/5.12-0ubuntu1.1
<seb128> Hennry, it's in precise-proposed, it should move to precise-updates tomorrow
<Hennry> thanks but not to do, should I install these files?
<Hennry> seb128,  thanks but not to do, should I install these files?
<seb128> Hennry, either install the update following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed or wait 1 or 2 days for this version to move to precise-updates (stable update are staged for a week for testing to make sure they have no issue)
<Hennry> Ok, sorry but I'm going with google translate, I understand, wait for the updated version published in normal, very friendly seb128
<seb128> Hennry, yes, wait 2 days and install updates and restart your computer
<Hennry> ok seb128 :)
<ana_> Hello
<FuegoFro> Hi, I've just developed a fix for a bug but I'm not really sure how to go about properly committing it and asking to merge it.
<FuegoFro> For instance, I couldn't find a concrete style guide for the commit message. When I used bzr's --fixes option to commit the changelog looks different from all previous commits
<FuegoFro> Can anyone point me to any resources I can look at?
<jussi> mrgh, appearance keeps crashing :/
<Guest82582> hei
<Guest82582> Can anyone say something?
<Guest82582> hva skjer a?
<Quick> Hello?
<Quick> Just wanted to report an error on Unity site.
<Quick> http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/
<Quick> "Unity is designed for designed for mouse"
<Quick> Thanks
<thumper> mhall119: ping
<thumper> mhall119: not sure if you have edit rights on the page above ^^^, but someone needs to fix it :)
 * thumper can't 
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-31
<mhall119> thumper: "Unity is designed for designed for mouse, touchpad, and keyboard use." is that not correct?
<elky> "designed for designed for"
<elky> Have another coffee and try again. ;)
<ajmitch> elky: it's just emphasising how designed it is :)
<mhall119> oh, I see the mistake now
<mhall119> elky: it's 10pm here, coffee will have to wait until tomorrow
<mhall119> I thought it was a complain about Unity being so keyboard-centric
<mhall119> thumper: all fixed
<elky> in that case, s/coffee/sleep/ :)
<mhall119> elky: indeed
<mhall119> I had today off work too
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey, around?
<davidcalle> didrocks, yes
<davidcalle> didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'm fine, thanks, yourself? :)
<davidcalle> Fine :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: so, small info on your video-lens branch
<didrocks> davidcalle: we need first to release to quantal
<didrocks> so the changelog should have "quantal"
<didrocks> see lp:~didrocks/unity-lens-videos/release-for-quantal
<didrocks> you can just pull/push, it's a dummy branch :)
<didrocks> then, from that, I'm branching on -0ubuntu1.1 with precise-proposed (no "precise")
<didrocks> and pushing that for the SRU
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok, changing it back to quantal then
<didrocks> davidcalle: just pull/push my branch :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok, I'm trusting you :p
<didrocks> davidcalle: rev 70 is the previous version?
<didrocks> (as you didn't tag it)
<davidcalle> didrocks, no, it's 72.
<davidcalle> I'm tagging now, didn't even know about tagging branches before yesterday.
<didrocks> davidcalle: what I generally do is debcommit -r
<didrocks> it will tag the branch
<didrocks> and write "release version …"
<davidcalle> Ok
<didrocks> quite clear then which revision is release :)
<didrocks> released*
<didrocks> thanks davidcalle!
<didrocks> pushing the new release to quantal and precise
<davidcalle> didrocks, thank you for the SRU. Fixes are coming for the errors.ubuntu.com top bugs.
<didrocks> davidcalle: great! that was going to be my second request :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<davidcalle> I knew it ;)
<Dredkinz> Hello
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-01
<thumper> mhall119:
<thumper> mhall119: ping?
<mhall119> thumper: pong
<thumper> mhall119: hey, just trying to chase down how to get contributors to sign the copyright assignment thingy
<mhall119> well it's not an assignment anymore, right?  It's a broad copyright grant
<thumper> mhall119: I have no idea what it is these days
<thumper> what is it now?
<thumper> and how to they sign / use it?
<mhall119> hmmm, ubuntu.com appear to be having some drupal issues atm
<mhall119> thumper: it's up on the website somewhere, unfortunately the site appears to be down
<thumper> :(
<thumper> mhall119: I'm guessing "the website somewhere" could be quite a lot to search through :)
<mhall119> yeah
<thumper> heh
 * thumper has munchies
<thumper> time for lunch
<mhall119> time for dinner
<AnthonyHu> hellow.
<jussi> Hrm, I had a thought - perhaps it could be nice to have the indicator icon highlighted a different colour for different things. ie. for empathy or chat messages, it could be blue, for thunderbird or email, it could be green etc etc
<jussi> also, can someone explain to me why on one laptop the dash covers the whole screen, and the other only part?
<seb128> jussi, the dash depends of the screen resolution, i.e on netbooks where it would take 90% of the screen it doesn't make sense to not take the screen space
<seb128> jussi, the color stuff was suggested in the past, there is probably a bug in launchpad about it
<jussi> seb128: thats strange, as one is 1366x768 (fullscreen dash) and the other 1280x800 (partial screen dash)
<seb128> jussi, you maybe clicked once on the button in the panel?
<seb128> it keeps the state
<jussi> seb128: so how do I make both of them to be full screen?
<seb128> i.e when the dash is open you have control similar to the wm ones on the panel
<jussi> (also, as a side note gnome control center crashes all the time, and when I try send a bug, it also crashes :/)
<seb128> jussi, you click on small round icon with a square in the left of the unity panel when the dash is open
<seb128> the white one
<jussi> ahhh, I hadnt seen that thing before
<jussi> right, thanks for that!
<seb128> jussi, yw
<jussi> seb128: Im reportign the bug now with g-c-c via ubuntu-bug, Are the people here those who will help debug/fix? or do I need to go find someone else?
<seb128> jussi, if you don't let apport catch the issue and report a bug with the dump the bug is not going to be useful
<jussi> seb128: apport crashed when trying to report it...
<seb128> did you report that bug?
<jussi> not yet - just got through reportign the g-c-c one - here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1007356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1007356 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Gnome control center crashes on opening sub section" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> can you get a stacktrace with gdb?
<jussi> perhaps, if youll instruct me how to do it?
<seb128> jussi, gdb gnome-control-center
<seb128> you will get a (gdb) prompt
<seb128> type "run" on it and validate
<seb128> get the issue, g-c-c will freeze
<seb128> go back to where you ran gdb and type "backtrace"
<seb128> copy the log to the bug
<jussi> seb128: added to the bug
<mhr3> seb128, `gdb -b -ex run -ex -bt gnome-control-center` ;)
<seb128> mhr3, hehe
<mhr3> and ideally pipe it to pastebin :)
<seb128> jussi, can you install gnome-control-center-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk-3-0-dbgsym
<jussi> E: Unable to locate package gnome-control-center-dbgsym
<jussi> E: Unable to locate package libgtk-3-0-dbgsym
<seb128> jussi, you need a ddeb apt source
<seb128> jussi, i.e add "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ precise main restricted universe multiverse" to your sources.list (and the same for precise-updates and precise-proposed if you use those)
<jussi> what are those and why arent they there already?
<seb128> jussi, they are the servers which debug packages, and they are not on by default because debugs are not an user thing
<seb128> which->with
<seb128> jussi, you are supposed to let apport report the bug and the retracing happens on the server side
<seb128> but apport is buggy for you
<seb128> you should maybe report the apport issue, get it solved and then submit the bug the normal way
<jussi> lets finish this now we have started - sec
<jussi> right, installed. now gdb again?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> same as before
<seb128> the log should have debug symbols this time
<jussi> put it on the bug ?
<seb128> yes
<jussi> done
<seb128> jussi, do you have unity-2d-common installed? what version?
<jussi> jussi@squirrel:~$ apt-cache policy unity-2d-common
<jussi> unity-2d-common:
<jussi>   Installed: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1
<jussi>   Candidate: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1
<seb128> jussi, locate com.canonical.Unity2d.gschema.xml
<jussi> jussi@squirrel:~$ locate com.canonical.Unity2d.gschema.xml
<jussi> /home/jussi/ubuntu-tv/trunk/data/com.canonical.Unity2d.gschema.xml
<jussi> /usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity2d.gschema.xml
<jussi> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity2d.gschema.xml
<seb128> jussi, that's your issue: /usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity2d.gschema.xml
<seb128> you have a local build leftoever which is missing keys which are in the current version
<jussi> ahh
<seb128> that's taking over the system version
<jussi> thanks very much - let me see if I can somehow uninstall that old ubuntu-tv stuff
<seb128> jussi, rm the local schemas dir otherwise
<jussi> seb128: works now - thanks incredibly much, and well done for spotting it.
<seb128> jussi, you're welcome
<jussi> As an added bonus, I now know how to use gdb in a very basic way, which will assist in helping others fix stuff :)
<jussi> btw, while I am here, is there a virtual keyboard for unity? Id like to be able to use my touch screen laptop if possible...
<seb128> onboard is what is installed with Ubuntu
<jussi> thanks
<pavolzetor> hi, I wonder why compiz is used instead of clutter
<mhall119> Because compiz was way ahead of clutter when the choice was made
<JanC> s/clutter/mutter/  ;)
<mterry> Hello!  I've got a bamf question.  Say I've got an app that has one window.  Then I close that one window.  Then I open a new window.  It appears that bamf will hide the launcher icon after the first close and not show any icon for the second window.  Is that expected?
<mterry> MacSlow, ^ Is someone other than Jason knowledgeable about such bamf stuff?
<seb128> mterry, hey, what unity version do you use?
<seb128> mterry, package version
<mterry> seb128, 5.12-0ubuntu1
<seb128> mterry, it's fixed in 1.1
<seb128> that's bug #995916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995916 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "No launcher icon or Alt+Tab entry for Gimp windows" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995916
<seb128> mterry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/5.12-0ubuntu1.1
<mterry> seb128, you're the best! Let me try it out
 * mterry grumbles that they are supposed to upload to quantal first, per SRU process
<seb128> mterry, the version was uploaded to quantal but failed to build with the new toolchain, those build issues are being worked
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mterry> ah
<MacSlow> mterry, kamstrup and mhr3 know a bit about it too afaik
<mhr3> mterry, Trevinho is the expert ;)
<mterry> MacSlow, mhr3: Ah, cool.  But actually the current SRU seems to have fixed my specific problem.
<MacSlow> mterry, even better :)
<mhr3> it did sound familiar, Trevinho was talking about it on the sprint :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: mterry the issue is fixed in trunk
<Trevinho> and in proposed
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<mhr3> sorry to wake you from your slumber :P
<seb128> Trevinho, until still doesn't like bamfdaemon to be killed :p
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> actually was more an unity/bamf issue...
<seb128> until->unity
<Trevinho> seb128: no? :o
<Trevinho> It works to me
<seb128> Trevinho, I was testing the "double icons after restarting bamf", I've now icons for stuff I closed that are still displayed as running in the launcher
<seb128> i.e I did run gconf-editor, killed bamfdaemon, closed gconf-editor and it's stucked in my launcher as running now
<Trevinho> oh seb128 you're playing too much with it :P
<Trevinho> bamfdaemon is supposed to restart basically immediately
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> yes, that has not been fixed... Let me think...
<seb128> Trevinho, well in practice bamfdaemon doesn't segfault a lot nowadays so it's not much of an issue
<Trevinho> that's the best thing :)
<Trevinho> about the icon issue... well.. bamf deosn't say to unity when it's really up and down, so we can't just check if an app is still valid...
<Trevinho> However, maybe I've something in mind that could help
<Trevinho> place a bug for that, but it's very low prio at the moment :)
<Trevinho> probably bamf-factory could just mark as closed the views that have not be reopened... but it's not that easy right now... with gdbus it could be better
<seb128> Trevinho, I will not bother for now, as you said it's low priority ;-)
<mterry> mhr3, Trevinho: So I'm swapping between two windows in my app.  And in between (one is hidden, the other isn't shown yet), bamf temporarily hides the launcher icon.  Is there a libunity call I can make to keep the icon around for a while?
<mhr3> if there is, it'd be a hack
<mhr3> iirc app indicators were capable of such things
<mhr3> mterry, but i'd suggest to use a notebook widget :P
<mterry> mhr3, I think I found a way around it, by rijiggering when they hide/show
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<mhall119> tedg: somebody has written some code to get Java Swing window menus in the Global Menu
<mhall119> http://hanynowsky.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/integration-of-java-swing-applications-with-unity-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<tedg> Nice
<mhall119> is that something we can patch into our OpenJDK/Icedtea packages so it'll just work for all Swing apps?
<tedg> I have no clue.
<tedg> Seem possible, but I don't know how all the Java stuff works.
<mhall119> seb128: ^^ any idea who I should talk to about carrying a distro patch for OpenJDK to enable Global Menu support?
<seb128> mhall119, try doko or email ubuntu-devel list
<mhall119> I'll contact the ML, thanks
<jussi> small cry...
<jussi> it seems totem is not compiled to do tv :/
<heavensmile> I just want to say that I really like ubuntu unity
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-03
<zxtx> hey has anyone had luck getting xmonad and HUD to work together
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-27
<tsdgeos> guys, the electrical company said they might cut my power today from 8 to 12, still hasn't happened but i might lose my dsl connection randomly, so don't get weirded if that happens :D
<mzanetti> anyone here ran the shell's autopilot tests on the phone lately?
<tsdgeos> not me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong, rather
<Saviq> mzanetti, any idea why jenkins didn't pick up https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/wrap-and-sort/+merge/165829 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, is it the "just packaging changed" case where it goes fast-track?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... seems I can't reach jenkins at all
<mzanetti> mmrazik: Anything known? ^
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, around?
<mmrazik> mzanetti: probably related to the e-mail veebers sent?
<mzanetti> mmrazik: likely, yes
<mmrazik> I can't reach it too, btw
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! how are you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... seems the whole lab has network troubles. ticket is reported.
<Saviq> mzanetti, k thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Trying to connect to the VPN right now ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: no need, jenkins is down (not only jenkins, a lot of the QA lab)
<sil2100> :|
<didrocks> sil2100: one of the issue is that the admins are away for a week, so the manager will surely get phoned today :)
<didrocks> sil2100: anyway, meanwhile, mind pushing that to get fixed? bug #1054049. Seems a popular issue
<ubot5> bug 1054049 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __normal_iterator() from begin() from functionSetEnabled() from glPaintOutputSetEnabled() from GridScreen::handleEvent()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054049
<didrocks> sil2100: also, you can work on python-evdev (get it to ubuntu today ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: aye! Will do ;)
<didrocks> thx
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, see the ping to sil2100 3 lines above ^ :)
<Trevinho> oh python-evdev.. Nice, I needed that for some hacking :P
<Trevinho> didrocks: checking that bug, then
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: we can probably mute that crash by checking for glScreen validity, but it doesn't seem the good fix to me... glScreen must be non-null there
<sil2100> Trevinho: hmm, what could cause it to be NULL then?
<sil2100> Any ideas?
<Trevinho> sil2100: in theory an unproper glscreen? so maybe wrong initialization of the gl plugin
<Trevinho> sil2100: but it should be present in other plugins also... So, or it's initialized after, or no other plugin is using it
<Trevinho> sil2100: if unity is running there, however, it doesnt' seem the case
<Trevinho> i,e. if it's crashing only after opening the expo
<Trevinho> no compiz log to the bug, though
<sil2100> Indeed, the bug also doesn't really mention when the crash happens exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, still here?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep :-)
<Saviq> ;)
<greyback> Saviq: hey, you invited me on a video call earlier this morning. What for?
<Saviq> greyback, mom
<Saviq> greyback, we had a chat with tsdgeos about the LVWPH
<greyback> Saviq: ah ok
<Saviq> greyback, but we managed without you, slacker
<greyback> Saviq: I'm sure you did.
 * greyback had a looong weekend
<Saviq> greyback, the issue tsdgeos stumbled upon was something that we forgot to take into account when thinking of LVWPH with destroyed delegates
<Saviq> greyback, when you scroll back up, the previous category delegate was destroyed before
<Saviq> greyback, and it gets recreated when you get near it... and that's when the content you have on screen is pushed down, 'cause the contentHeight of the Flickable changes
<Saviq> greyback, but we were not syncing the originY from the ListView to the Flickable
<Saviq> greyback, and anyway with each such issue we're getting closer to say "let's just write it ourselves based on a Flickable"
<Saviq> greyback, why the long weekend? had fun?
<greyback> Saviq: true. I struggled to get both the contentY and originY to update the Flickable's contentY correctly, It seemed in 1 frame originY changed, then the next contentY changed to offset. I never did understand why
<greyback> Saviq: stag party for a good friend, in the west of Ireland
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, confirmed, growing items in a listview outside the viewport don't seem to influence it's positioning *but* it's hard/impossible to guarantee they'll be outside the viewport, since you can flick very fast
<tsdgeos> i.e. take this https://pastebin.canonical.com/91636/ if you scroll slowly all is cool
<tsdgeos> if you flick fast, things animate in the middle
<tsdgeos> but since you're flicking i guess that's probably "fine"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and also - it's not like our items will really change its height
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a behaviour now on them that should be disabled
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but the contents may change, no? i mean it may happen that you get updated data while you scroll?
<tsdgeos> or not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I think our case will more be one of "the delegates are of different height"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, but that's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and anyway 99% of the time the resulting height will be the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least for the Dash
<sil2100> Trevinho: any progress on that bug? Maybe smspillaz could be of some help :) ?
<sil2100> (if Sam has some free time of course!)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and IIUC the ListView will cache the dimensions of destroyed delegates (I would)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it doesn't
<tsdgeos> all it has is a averageDelegateSize
<tsdgeos> which is part of the root of all evil
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, should be updated to a list of real delegate sizes when you know them, IMO
<Saviq> but the averageDelegateSize is probably needed anyway
<Saviq> I hate ghosts... http://ubuntuone.com/5MjoQ6taFZyP85DPOreg2H
<tsdgeos> thing is, nothing guarantees the delegate sizes will be the same the next time you instantiate it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course, but it's still a better guess than average size
<Saviq> biab, rebooting to try and get rid of the ghosts
<Saviq> not good, my touchpad seems to be dying :/
<greyback> Saviq: oh no.
<Saviq> greyback, got 4 years door-to-door warranty, so it's gonna be ok, good thing I can disable it for the time being
<Saviq> actually, not d-t-d, serviceman-to-door
<greyback> Saviq: fair enough, just annoying
<greyback> might as well use the fancy warranty
<Saviq> wow... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/695
<Saviq> that was quick...
<greyback> Saviq: you just turn it on?
<Saviq> greyback, Friday
<greyback> Saviq: nice
<greyback> no french
<greyback> or chinese or swedish, or burmese. But not bad
<Saviq> greyback, Friday
<Saviq> granted, there's like 14 translatables there ;)
<Saviq> but still :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we going to have changes like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/695/po/pl.po all the time?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this was just on-enabled
<tsdgeos> good :-)
<tsdgeos> someone disagrees big time with paulliu's translation :D
<greyback> Saviq: I thought the LP engine went through the huge list of strings and translations that were already defined in the past, to generate that on first run.
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos yeah, it might be the "share translations within the same project" effect
<Saviq> or not ;)
<greyback> yep, no evidence either way
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the translations are restricted, so only "Unity translation team" has access
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that *should* be fine ;)
<Saviq> "Ubuntu Tranlators", rather
<Saviq> see https://translations.launchpad.net/unity/phablet/+translations
<tsdgeos> sure
<Trevinho> sil2100: not really :(
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: syncevolution / CardDAV, did you manage to sync Harmattan?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> I've had some progress with SyncML and funambol, but it was painful and flaky
<mzanetti> Saviq: also syncevolution seems a bit flaky on harmattan
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems to work way more stable on ubuntu phone already
<Saviq> mzanetti, and what do you use on your desktop?
<mzanetti> akonadi
<Saviq> right :P
<Saviq> I wonder if there's CardDAV support for Tbird
<mzanetti> I think there is
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://davmail.sourceforge.net/thunderbirdcarddavsetup.html
 * Saviq will have to try
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you build syncev yourself for harmattan or used the pkgs that are out there somewhere?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmmm.. I think some guy posted packages... let me search the thread
<mzanetti> Saviq: this worked for me iirc: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?p=1239368
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> Saviq_test, test
<Saviq> yikes there's IRC and Jabber built into Tbird now...
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah.. I know. But I think he does the translation better than I do. Actually I don't speak Chinese very well. :P
<tsdgeos> oki
<didrocks> sil2100: mind having a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/add-autopilot-dep/+merge/165871
<didrocks> sil2100: and https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/autopilot/remove-circular-dep/+merge/165873
<didrocks> thanks :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, still having problems with input events?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I didn't really continue on friday... So yes, nothing changed
<dandrader> did you read you IRC backlog?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: but didn't really understand it
<dandrader> mzanetti, short version: sync with latest trunk again as you're using an outdated/problematic MouseTouchAdaptor
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh...
 * mzanetti tries
<dandrader> greyback, are you making heavy modifications on Stage.qml?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've been testing the ListView alone and it also has it's fair share of problems with items that animate it's size, as far as i understood you said that this animating is not really expected on our componenets either, i am thinking it'd make sense to fix that first since it's one of the things that makes my life harder
<greyback> dandrader: not heavy, just moving the file. I do more damage to Shell.qml though :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of course, disable the behaviour
<Saviq> dandrader, there's an issue with the launcher
<Saviq> dandrader, once you drag it down
<Saviq> dandrader, to scroll to the top items
<Saviq> dandrader, it will then scroll up there by itself every time you open the launcher
<tsdgeos> Saviq: arggg, running ./build gives me a non-empty diff, is someone working on that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure what you mean?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: all the .po files get scrambled
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706763/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, weird, it should only happen on make translations :/
<tsdgeos> can you repro that?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I get the same
<tsdgeos> that's a pain :-/
<paulliu> hmm.. seems that we should avoid make translation on build?
<tsdgeos> well, we should avoid things moving inside the file for no reason :D
<tsdgeos> if you look the contents of the file are the same
<tsdgeos> almost the same
<tsdgeos> they just moved around
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706780/
<Saviq> paulliu, ^
<dandrader> Saviq, reproduced the issue
<Saviq> dandrader, will you try and fix?
<dandrader> mzanetti, should I fix that Launcher issue or is it your turf now?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but the only thing this makes is not adding it to the regular make, no?
<tsdgeos> is that what we want?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should only update the .pot file from now on
<Saviq> hmm wait
<paulliu> BTW, in DashBar.qml:98 we are using lens.name to get the icon. But now the lens.name is got translated. So it cannot find the icon. There's a comment there that we should use lens.iconHint..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would mean they're not built on install
<tsdgeos> paulliu: that's  not new, been hapeening here for a long time :D
<paulliu> What's it exactly? Should I just add a iconHint there?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what we need is "compile but not merge"
<tsdgeos> not sure if that can be done :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> with that command
<tsdgeos> i mean
<paulliu> Let me see. There are 3 macros in FindGettext. The other 2 should do the trick. I'll test it.
<Saviq> paulliu, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: depends how critical it is... my branch might need a bit to land still
<Saviq> mzanetti, paulliu standup?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think it's not critical as it doesn't block any use case.
<mzanetti> d'oh
<greyback> Saviq: I was doing it!
<mzanetti> dandrader: a first try after merging trunk: it _seems_ to be fixed
<Saviq> greyback, :P
<Saviq> greyback, here you go
<dandrader> mzanetti, good
<mzanetti> dandrader: will report long term results
<Saviq> greyback, can you hear us
<Saviq> ?
<greyback> Saviq: I can barely hear you
<paulliu> Saviq: we can't hear you
<greyback> but I hear everyone else fine
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I think you're a good candidate to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_autopilotTouchOnly/+merge/165666
<greyback> paulliu: I couldn't quite hear you, can you give me a summary?
<paulliu> greyback: yeah.. I'll add that on notes.
<greyback> paulliu: thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, so, should I start working on fix that Launcher issue?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, i'll give it a shot
<Saviq> dandrader, yes please
<dandrader> ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: its most likely just a wrong height anyways... should be easy
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, I hope so
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, btw, remember that issue that sometimes the launcher gets displace some dozens of pixels to the right?
<tsdgeos> yep
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it happened in my machine if I do a drag using a single move event (straight to its final position)
<tsdgeos> ouch
<dandrader> tsdgeos, if I do it with a couple of intermediate moves, that issues doesn't happen
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> well at least we know it''s not the machine going crazy D:
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so that's reflected in some of my changes in this merge proposal
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/doNotAnimateFilterGrid/+merge/165886
<tsdgeos> dandrader: CI not liking the change?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, still not around? needing help for anything? :)
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> cyphermox: hey. you still maintaining the syncevolution package?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it needs some modifications (like a "chmod 666 /dev/autopilot-uinput").
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm here ;)
<cyphermox> mzanetti: I never really did, it was a drive-by fix
<sil2100> didrocks: ah shit! Missed some pings ;)!
<cyphermox> mzanetti: anything I can help with? sponsoring?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ah... that one with the syncevo-local-sync binary missing, right?
 * sil2100 scrolls back
<cyphermox> mzanetti:I can't remember tbg
<cyphermox> *tbh
<mzanetti> cyphermox: that issue seems back again... http://notyetthere.org/
<cyphermox> I'm quite busy today too :/
<sil2100> didrocks: that's the problem when I leave my irssi opened on this window, I don't see the notifications when someone pings me ;) Those get lost when there's a lot of talking on the channel
<sil2100> didrocks: looking!
<mzanetti> cyphermox: no worries... I just thought you would be the package owner...
<didrocks> thanks
<cyphermox> mzanetti: I'll look at it now, I can start NM long enough ;)
<mzanetti> cyphermox: basically the fix is to add "usr/lib/syncevolution/syncevo-local-sync" to debian/syncevolution-libs.install
<tsdgeos> dandrader: oh, so the launcher thing, what you did is workaround it instead of fixing it in the launcher itself?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what launcher thing?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: "the launcher gets displace some dozens of pixels to the right?"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes. I added a better emulation of a real drag
<tsdgeos> but this means that the problem could theoretically still happen, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I've no idea how this single-move-event drag causes it
<sil2100> didrocks: are the mergers still down as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems so, as it's part of the lexington lab
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, if you do a drag using a single event it will
<tsdgeos> dandrader: should we write that as a blueprint item for furhter investigation in the future?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, like a light-weight bug report. yeah...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: oki, please add taht somewhere then :D
<tsdgeos> i guess we have a launcher blueprint
<dandrader> tsdgeos, why me! ?:)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: because you found it and workarounded it
<tsdgeos> and you know what has to be written :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i'm not saying that you assign it to you, just that you write the item
<elopio> sil2100: the branch you approved didn't land: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity/fix1181677-execute_action_by_id/+merge/164608
<elopio> but the errors don't seem related to my change. Should I just approve again?
<sil2100> elopio: let me check that
<sil2100> elopio: heh, yes indeed, those are some random failures - I'll re-approve it
<elopio> thanks sil2100!
<sil2100> elopio: it'll take some time until it gets merged again as the merger is down currently
<elopio> that
<elopio> 's fine, I can wait.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, jenkins down
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so no CI
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dandrader's one went through CI (if you are refering to that)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, lp:~aacid/unity/doNotAnimateFilterGrid
<tsdgeos> ah, ok
<didrocks> bregma: Trevinho: sil2100: do you see some weird labels on alt-tab with Unity 7?
<Trevinho> didrocks: no, why?
<Trevinho> didrocks: or better, what you mean by weird exactly?
<bregma> look as expected on all my machines
<didrocks> sometimes, can't be sure about the reproducer, but I have the (1) new email label on thunderbird
<didrocks> let's say thunberbird is the 3rd app in alt tab
<didrocks> I alt tab to another app
<didrocks> thunderbird is not anymore the 3rd app
<didrocks> but the label stays (and behind the icons?)
<didrocks> then, I just alt-tab to other apps
<didrocks> and the label always stays on this 3rd app (and behind)
<didrocks> never got that?
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, didn't see that before
 * bregma upgrades his Saucy machine to today's latest to check there
<didrocks> bregma: I got it twice on raring
<didrocks> so doesn't seem to be saucy specific
<didrocks> and now, I changed my ws
<didrocks> so it resetted, can't recordmydesktop
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti: there you go https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_fixLauncherTopScroll/+merge/165896
<Saviq> dandrader, cheers
<mzanetti> thanks dandrader
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti: ops, gotta fix one small detail still
<dandrader> it should scroll back to have the home button visible again on the next appearance
<cyphermox> mzanetti: I uploaded syncevolution to saucy btw
<mzanetti> cyphermox: the same version as in raring or the fixed one?
<cyphermox> well, fixing the missing binary
<mzanetti> cyphermox: awesome! thanks a bunch
<cyphermox> we should SRU this too, but I can't do it now
<cyphermox> as soon as it looks more like my code is working, I'll do the SRU too ;)
<dandrader> ok, now it's really good-to-go
<Saviq> dandrader, no worries, we son't be merging until jenkins is back anyway :/
<Saviq> s/son't/won't
<dandrader> Saviq, speaking of Jenkins. Will it be simple to have it running our autopilot tests using touches?
<dandrader> that modification I mentioned on the e-mail
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that should be easy
<Saviq> dandrader, it's just about adding the testing user to the right group
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n-po-msgmerge/+merge/165899
<paulliu> Saviq: I found that FindGettext sucks.
<Saviq> paulliu, ;)
<paulliu> Saviq: So just copy the rules from it and use it. Now we don't need to make install.
<Saviq> paulliu, you should remove the if(isRunningInstalled()) from main.cpp, then, right?
<paulliu> Saviq: There are 3 macros in FindGettext, the first and second do msgmerge on build which we don't want it. The 3rd one works, but it install the mo files base on LANG, not project name.
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. So we want to call bindtextdomain on all cases?
<paulliu> Saviq: pushed.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah I think it's fine, at least for now
<Saviq> paulliu, cheers
<dandrader> Saviq, I was thinking: when the user presses close to the right edge of an application, should we really hint that you can switch apps?
<dandrader> Saviq, ie.: should we really slide in the next app a bit?
<Saviq> dandrader, we probably should (after a delay)
<Saviq> dandrader, but no, not by sliding the next app in
<Saviq> dandrader, rather via a glow
<dandrader> Saviq, won't that interfere with a long tap for instance?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, but the edge drag should ignore a long tap like this
<Saviq> dandrader, that's just me thinking, mind you,
<Saviq> dandrader, IANAD (IANADesigner)
<dandrader> Saviq, like its adding  the distractions that we want to avoid by properly detecting a directional drag before doing the thing
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, I think that's the place for "let's learn with our users"
<Saviq> dandrader, i.e. hint it until we recognize a correct edge swipe for 10 times or something
<Saviq> dandrader, potentially reducing the strength of the hint over time
<Saviq> dandrader, but again, IANAD
<Saviq> dandrader, just repeating some things I've heard proposed
<dandrader> Saviq,  ok. well, I'll leave that slide-in hint for now then
<greyback> dandrader: can you point me to your branch on your Stage changes, so I can see what you're doing and minimize conflicts
<dandrader> greyback, lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInStage
<greyback> dandrader: thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-28
<didrocks> thomi: answered FYI
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't sleep? ;)
 * thomi lurks in the shadows...
<Saviq> thomi, you can't sleep either?
<thomi> its not that late yet... just 7:30 pm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lol, sure i can :D
 * mzanetti just had his first real (not only for testing) phone call using ubuntu phone :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> hehe
<Saviq> mzanetti, dude, you stole my MR :P
<mzanetti> I just happroved it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I was looking for it in "Waiting for review"
<mzanetti> ah :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, when there's a lock screen, the phone app would be launched in a lightdm/guest session anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok. will be interesting how the call history will then be merged into the other phone app
<mzanetti> poor boiko :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, it won't
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that way it will
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's really the same with any "locked state" app
<Saviq> mzanetti, where we will need to transfer data created in the guest session to the user session
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but a camera taking a picture is easier to move than some parts of metadata in some database
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see TpLogger's logs? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just xml
<mzanetti> no... didn't see that yet..
<Saviq> mzanetti, better tell me which user will get that data if multiuser is enabled ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: next logged in
<Saviq> mzanetti, the first one to log in again? the most recently logged in one? the one that was selected in LightDM?
<mzanetti> just a wild shot
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe the one that has the number in his/hers phone book? ;)
<mzanetti> I don't know... maybe thats a feature that will be disabled as soon as we have multiuser configured?
<Saviq> yikes, syntax error
<Saviq> "which the incoming call currently be the only
<Saviq> case when that's the case"
<mzanetti> huh? where?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wrote that on the bug
 * Saviq needs a microSIM adapter
<Saviq> mmrazik, hey, any update on jenkins?
<mzanetti> Saviq: should we depend on ubuntu-mobile-icons?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think so
<Saviq> mzanetti, the theme should
<mzanetti> Saviq: right now ubuntu-mobile is installed per default... but I do need icons from ubuntu-mobile-icons
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we depend on the toolkit / the toolkit recommends the icon theme...
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> I _think_ so
<mzanetti> makes sense at least
<mmrazik> Saviq: nope :-/ As soon as I see somebody from US I'll bug them
<Saviq> mmrazik, k, thanks
<mzanetti> mmrazik: there was an update to the ticket...
<mzanetti> mmrazik: it has been moved over to another team or something like that :/
<mmrazik> mzanetti: yeah.. I didn't realize yesterday that chris sent it to the wrong queue
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... the lockscreens are done except the blurring.
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I try to get the folding launcher merged as is and integrate with the backend API in a second step?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you ok for me to MP what stands of the infographics?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> nic-doffay, didn't you already?
<Saviq> nic-doffay,
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/infographics-with-lightdm/+merge/163783
<nic-doffay> Saviq, doh! Blame the long weekend.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a bunch of conflicts to fix, though
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I noticed, I'll sort that out then get to your comments...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, they were mzanetti's ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah I see now.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you mentioned the timer thing in your QML comments. How would you do that using transitions?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... its probably too much of a change now... but I believe not all of your animations and timers are actually used
<Saviq> paulliu, small comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n-po-msgmerge/+merge/165899
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, could you elaborate a bit?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for example the signals dataAboutToChange and dataChanged. they both get fired withing very few milliseconds of time
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so it seems you are stiarting the hide and the show animations at the same time
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: same with all the Component.onCompleted calls. they all do things but in the end only the very last call is actually useful because you seem to just overwrite previous things in newer onCompleted handlers
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, most of the OnCompleted called have been removed.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... just saying as an example. I think with some of the timers and animations happens more or less the same thing
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, how would you have done what you're suggesting with a transition?
<nic-doffay> Still now following 100%.
<nic-doffay> If it's pertinent I'd like to do it that way next time round.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so, you have some items in the model that have a property, e.g. "shown"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which would define if the dot is shown or not
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: then instead of connecting a slot to dataChanged and checking if(shown) and starting a timer that in turn triggers a animation, you could just add a transition to the delegate
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that contains the animation
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so it would be automatically triggered and animated when the "shown" property in the model changes
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I think that would work for the startup animation.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not even needing a transition I guess... in the Dot just do { opacity: model.shown ? 1 : 0; Behavior on opacity { MyFancyAnimation {...} } }
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just as an example...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, are there good examples of this anywhere? The docs don't really go that much into depth about using transitions in this manner.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... just search the shell's code for "Behavior" and "transition"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, make sure to read http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-statesanimations-animations.html#default-animation-as-behaviors too, if you haven't
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, there's a set of default animation properties in the toolkit now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/UbuntuNumberAnimation.qml and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucubuntuanimation.h
<Saviq> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucubuntuanimation.cpp for some docs
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I think I'm getting the picture now.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: cool :)
<nic-doffay> Since the opacity is triggered on each mouse click you mean just trigger the animations then instead of using the timer to go through them all right?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the mouse click animation might be a bit different... don't exactly know what its supposed to do... let me build your branch and try
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, because that's the thing.
<nic-doffay> The mouse click animation is the same as the startup one.
<nic-doffay> Basically.
<nic-doffay> I've reused it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, are you taking into account that the dots/circles are supposed to animate in sequence? i.e. each of them should start animation after a period of time after the previous one
<mzanetti> true... that might indeed require a timer
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah that's mandatory.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, but I still learnt something from the comments.
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it could be a number animation from 0 to $number_of_dots
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would trigger animations on the actual dots/circles after having passed each index
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... not sure if thats more readable tho
<mzanetti> but I can't find where the timers are actually delayed
<Saviq> mzanetti, might be more performant, though, if there's just one animation triggering the other animations (I didn't read the current code much, so might be wrong here)
<mzanetti> Saviq: could be...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: why do you start the hideTimer in dataAboutToBeChanged and the showTimer in dataChanged?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'll give it a go.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no... I'd like to understand why
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, oh wait why
<nic-doffay> right
<mzanetti> could be thats correct... I just don't see how right now
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: those 2 signals will get fired basically at the same time (just one event loop run in between) which would render the hide and show animation running at the same time
<mzanetti> (still testing the code it seems to do what it should. so I'm having troubles understanding how it works)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, pete-woods can probably elaborate on that.
<nic-doffay> Better than I can at least.
<mzanetti> hmm... there seems to be some hickup with this
<mzanetti> if you increase the window to have the multiuser login list
<mzanetti> then switch between Toomas and Anna, in one direction the hideAnimation is not completely played before the showAnimation kicks in
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'll sort that out quick...
<mzanetti> works fine when switching Anna -> Toomas, but not so smooth when switching from Toomas -> Anna
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I continue to experience weirdness ever since we switched to the touch input thingie :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, of what kind?
<mzanetti> Saviq: at some point all my mouse input only goes to the directionaldragarea instead of the mouseareas above it
<Saviq> mzanetti, steps to repro?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that state is there for like a minute until it recovers. switching to another app and then back to the shell restores a good state too
<Saviq> mzanetti, is that on the device, btw, or just desktop?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think just desktop... haven't played long enough on the device yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me push my state... one sec
<mzanetti> Saviq: lp:~mzanetti/unity/phablet-folding-launcher
<mzanetti> Saviq: drag out the launcher and drag it up and down for a while
<mzanetti> Saviq: at some point it will disappear whenever you click it (because the click is recognized by the directionaldragarea)
<Saviq> mzanetti, is there a reason why the DDA is enabled when the Launcher is out at all?
<mzanetti> Saviq: to hide the launcher again when clicking outside of it
<mzanetti> Saviq: I know can be done using some other MouseArea too... but still I don't feel comfy just working the weirdness around
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, should use InverseMouseArea for that
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the answer is also: "you should be able to slide the launcher back away"
<Saviq> which is not implemented atm
<mzanetti> Saviq: where to grab it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, anywhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, launcher + some 2-3 GUs outside of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, the idea behind DDA is that you should be able to just put it on top of anything and it should only really react when the drag is a distinct directional one
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, the fact that it goes to recognized state is wrong
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. fine with me... But I believe it'll cause troubles at some point... eating _some_ mouse events _sometimes_ is the worst that can happen
<Saviq> mzanetti, hence the cancelling approach, and we just need to make sure to tweak the recognition accordingly
<Saviq> mzanetti, e.g. if you hold in one place for more than 20-30ms, that's probably not a swipe, so we should just ignore the touch
<Saviq> mzanetti, same if you drag in the other direction for more than a set threshold
<Saviq> yikes maguro is slow to build
<Saviq> mzanetti, wait, it goes to "rejected" state, so that's fine, the launcher should not react in any way?
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when the launcher is out, it should not react to events from the DDA
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless we're implementing the "swipe to hide"
<Saviq> mzanetti, in which case it should go back to fully out on state changed to rejected
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, clicking outside the Launcher should cause the DDA to go to Undecided which makes the launcher hide
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, that's wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, the DDA should be _on top_
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, the DDA sometimes goes to Undecided even though the click is on the launcher
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats the reason for that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because it needs to look at all the events to recognize a directional drag
<Saviq> mzanetti, or not, and ignore the touch
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why I'm saying: if we're not implementing swipe-to-hide, DDA should be ignored when launcher is out
<mzanetti> Saviq: still doesn't explain why you shouldn't put someting on top of the DDA
<mzanetti> Saviq: it explains _that_ you shouldn't do it. but not _why_
<Saviq> mzanetti, because if you want to use it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it needs to look at all the events in its area
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if you don't want to use it (like you don't, really), you shouldn't use it at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, imagine that later we'll have a bunch of those gesture recognizers one of top of the other
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the first to say "that's mine"
<Saviq> mzanetti, will get the gesture
<Saviq> mzanetti, and own the touches that comprise that gesture
<Saviq> mzanetti, until they recognize it (or reject it), they're supposed to be transparent to input
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that assumes you're rarely using it until it gets to "recognized" state
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure... but as it reveals the launcher, once the launcher is visible, I don't need that gesture functionality from it any more. so I would expect I could easily put the launcher on top of it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, but that just means your launcher is transparent to input at some point
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<Saviq> mzanetti, you sure of that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: outside the screen... which makes the DDA visible
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, but that's correct
<Saviq> mzanetti, the weird behaviour that you're describing
<Saviq> mzanetti, suggests that the DDA gets some touch events
<Saviq> mzanetti, some that it shouldn't
<mzanetti> Saviq: exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's not the DDA's fault, it's just an item behind the launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that means the launcher lets some even through
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that's when the DDA reacts
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't have this problem when using the old DraggingArea in exactly the same way
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's even worse on the device
<mzanetti> thats bad
<nic-doffay> bregma, you around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, but really, if the DDA gets the event, it reacts to it, it's not DDA's fault that it got the event when it shouldn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just a QQuickItem with a touchEvent handler
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think its the TouchProxy thingie
<Saviq> mzanetti, what TouchProxy?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean the mouse to touch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't do anything on the device
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not installed even
<mzanetti> Saviq: the Launcher is a Flickable which is always interactive... I don't think that all of the sudden that starts to let events pass through
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it does
<mzanetti> stating at the very same time we merge the DDA and touchadaptor
<Saviq> mzanetti, somehow the DDA gets the event
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... I make the DDA now invisible as soon as the launcher is available... seems better
<Saviq> mzanetti, not invisible, "enabled = false"
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's not think of it in visible / invisible - it's never visible
<Saviq> mzanetti, would be good to have a test case to show the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... I have the feeling that the issue is not solved yet by disabling the DDA... I think my drag'n'drop of icons has stopped working with the merge too... (which I really can't explain right now, but thats what it is)
<mzanetti> anyways, I'll come back with this once I know more
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I think all the comments in the review should have been addressed now...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. I'll review again in a bit
<nic-doffay> ta mzanetti
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, with your pinlock branch how can I see that underlay running?
<nic-doffay> on the phone...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, how do I navigate towards it etc
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah... sorry
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that has changed today
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so... start the shell
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: unlock it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: then press the power button
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the shell will lock and upon swiping the greeter away you will see the lock screen
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: should the launcher only jump between hidden and shown or should it follow the finger until you release and only onRelease jump to the final state?
<Saviq> mzanetti, latter
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it should only stick out after you've passed a certain threshold
<mzanetti> sure
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's one thing missing from DDA for that - it doesn't let you know where did the gesture begin
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that difference should be minimal anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep...
<Saviq> hey dandrader
<dandrader> Saviq, hi
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti discovered a potential issue with the DDA while working on the new launcher, would be good to have that tested
<dandrader> Saviq,  "DDA"?
<Saviq> dandrader, DirectionalDragArea
<dandrader> ah
<Saviq> dandrader, the issue was that with a Flickable over a DDA the DDA received an event at some point
<mzanetti> dandrader: I still experience that stuff I told you on friday
<Saviq> dandrader, and it seemed to somehow grab the input stack for some time (it settled after 10s or so)
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you reproduce?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the fact that it stops after a bit of time is the weirdest thing, isn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: alt+tabbing away and back restores a good state too
<Saviq> dandrader, I was also wondering, looking at DDA.cpp, shouldn't the DDA accept the events when it's in Recognized state?
<Saviq> dandrader, you can reproduce with mzanetti's lp:~mzanetti/unity/phablet-folding-launcher branch
<dandrader> Saviq, I think events are accepted by default.
<Saviq> dandrader, can you verify that's true/
<Saviq> dandrader, also, shouldn't it grabTouchPoints() in recognized state?
<dandrader> mzanetti,  Saviq, hmm, I'm looking at the source code of QQuickMultiPointTouchArea now. If I'll mimic what it does, such as "if e.g. a parent Flickable has the mouse grab, don't process the touch events"
<dandrader> s/If I'll/I think I'll
<dandrader> that should do it :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, sounds like we're not doing enough with the events in the DDA
<dandrader> but it looks like this wholle Mouse vs Touch events story is far from obvious
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we still need to be able to minimize apps by swiping from the left edge?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, the decision is to refine that behavior instead of dropping it
<dandrader> Is Jenkins working again?
<Saviq> dandrader, nope :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, but, it should be "reversible", i.e. you should be able to drag back - the actual switch to RunningApps should only happen onRelease
<mzanetti> Saviq: yay :) I thought I broke it but instead I fixed  it
<Saviq> mzanetti, so there's a rework needed (and some design input)
<dandrader> Saviq, are we going to wait for Jenkins to be up again to merge stuff? any prospect on when is it going to be working again?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, we need CI for merging
<Saviq> dandrader, I hope it will be back today
<Saviq> mmrazik, any update on Jenkins? is there anywhere we can look (a RT?)
<mmrazik>  Saviq: larry/rick still not online. There is an RT but there is no update (obviously) and I doubt non-reporters have permissions to see it (I didn't report it either; I'm just CCed)
<Saviq> mmrazik, k thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm subscribed to the ticket too... so I can watch it and shout once its back
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, would you get the same issue if you had a MultiPointTouchArea or a PinchArea behind a Flickable?
<mzanetti> dandrader: haven't tried
<Saviq> mterry, you need to turn push-to-talk on...
 * greyback joining, mumble being funny
<Saviq> dednick, nic-doffay standup
<Saviq> Cimi, can you hear us?
<Cimi> nope
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we could hear you
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool sorted now
<nic-doffay> four restarts of mumble.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you won, I had three today
<mterry> Saviq, I had push to talk on the whole time, but it looks like the mic was on at the beginning?  I accidentally launched two mumbles, maybe that screwed something up.  Sorry  :)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, might be, we got some static from you
<Saviq> mterry, that's fine
<dednick> anyone know why code not merging into lp:unity/phablet?
<dandrader> dednick, Jenkins is down
<dednick> dandrader: ah. good reason
<mzanetti> greyback: hey. on the mailing list there is a guy trying to access your chinstrap data... can you put the packages in there to some public place?
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<Saviq> greyback, people.canonical.com is usually a good place
<greyback> Saviq: hmm, never used that before
<Saviq> greyback, you have a $HOME in there, so you must've ;)
<Saviq> greyback, anyway, you can just ssh to it with your usual shellname / ssh key
<Saviq> greyback, and put stuff in public_html
<greyback> Saviq: interesting, yep just seeing that now
<sergiusens> greyback: are you working on your chinstrap issue?
<greyback> sergiusens: yep, just replying now
<Saviq> sergiusens, here's a fix for the launcher issue - https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_fixLauncherTopScroll/+merge/165896
<Saviq> sergiusens, happroved, but jenkins is on holidays :/
<sergiusens> Saviq: saw it :-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: want to have jenkins working on it first and push it in before creating a build today :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, I wouldn't bet on it, there's 6 branches in queue for landing, that's 3 hrs in itself
<Saviq> and that's _when_ jenkins is back :/
<sergiusens> Saviq: jenkins is back
<sergiusens> Saviq: ack, I'll do some manual building, testing and streamlining ;-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: can you just in case make the other branches have this one as a prereq?
<Saviq> sergiusens, the release one does
<Saviq> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.release-178/+merge/165995
<Saviq> sergiusens, it should also have https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.unlock-on-focus/+merge/165989 as prereq, but we can only do one prereq
<Saviq> sergiusens, but indeed, Mr. J is coming back
<sergiusens> Saviq: you can always chain/serialize them :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, but then I need to resubmit them to add the prereq... and merge the prereq into the branch to be merged...
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, too much... let me just try and keep an eye on it
<mzanetti> sergiusens: hwo can I disable the locking of the screen?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: there's supposed to be a gconf/gsetting for it
<mzanetti> sergiusens: the shells AP tests are failing becuase the screen locks in between all the time
<mzanetti> I guess AP should inhibit the screen lock
<mzanetti> sergiusens: how can I disable it now?
<mzanetti> manually?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I'm looking
<sergiusens> mzanetti: not sure it's deployed yet
<mzanetti> sergiusens: hmm... so currently its hardcoded in a binary?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: bzr revert po :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: why do they change on their own btw?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-ap-on-device/+merge/166084
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we run msgmerge on them, paulliu has a fix for it
<tsdgeos> it's just CI-less :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: press() + move() + release() doesn't seem to do actual drags when using uinput
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I had to cut down a little on the show_hud function/test
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader had a fix for that, or?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oh...
<mzanetti> dandrader: please confirm if/when your back allows
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_autopilotTouchOnly/+merge/165666 ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mzanetti yes, that's the merge proposal
<mzanetti> oh... cool
<mzanetti> dandrader: did you test on the phone?
<dandrader> mzanetti,  autopilot tests on the phone? no.
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: because I just tried and the resulting MR looks quite similar to yours :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: your's is better so I'll adjust mine to only add the few missing parts
<mzanetti> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-ap-on-device/+merge/166084
<mzanetti> om26er: so what we need is this MR ^^ and also dandrader's one
<mzanetti> om26er: and additionally the bugfix for the screenlock prevention
<mzanetti> then I think AP works again on the phone
<mzanetti> Saviq: FYI
<mzanetti> ^
<mzanetti> all: Jenkins is back
<greyback> yay!
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyother FYI :) ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I know already ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, we probably shouldn't have the python-evdev dependency in the end, should we? autopilot-touch should pull it in?
<dandrader> Saviq, well, CI was failing without it
<dandrader> Saviq, do we install autopilot-touch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^
<dandrader> Saviq, the code that needs python-evdev comes from autopilot-python.
<dandrader> So the correct thing would be for autopilot-python to depend on python-evdev
<mzanetti> no, we are not
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti k, let's leave it for now, but I do remember thomi writing something about this
<Saviq> obviously can't find it now
<Saviq> bbl, cheers all
<dandrader> Saviq, I reported a bug on it
<dandrader> Saviq, see you
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/autopilot-desktop-add-evdev-recommends/+merge/165938
<mzanetti> dandrader: Saviq^
<Saviq> yeah, that
<mzanetti> haha... Jenkin's build queue...
<mzanetti> mterry: ignoring anything blur related, you could start reviewing this https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-pinlock/+merge/165924
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq the very same issue occurs if I have a MultiTouchArea behind Flickable
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... sucky
<dandrader> MultiPointTouchArea I mean
<elopio> sil2100: is the merge job still down?
<sil2100> elopio: a few hours ago we were still having problems...
<sil2100> elopio: sorry about that
<sil2100> elopio: I guess we're still broken ;/
<elopio> sil2100: no problem. I was just wondering if there was a missing manual step :)
<elopio> I'll take a look tomorrow.
<Saviq> dandrader, so bug in Qt?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<qengho> Hi.  I'm accustomed to using Alt-Fx to switch to workspace x.  How can I do this in unity 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1 ?
<greyback> qengho: in the Keyboard applet, under "shortcuts" tab, and in "Navigation" you could set the keyboard shortcuts for "Switch to workspace x" manually
<qengho> greyback: okay, i've done that.  Alt-F1, -F3, -F4, -F5, -F6 all work well.  Alt-F2 raises a unity Run-a-command modal.
<greyback> qengho: yep. That may be not change-able there, but in "ccsm" in the Unity plugin, you may be able to change it there
<qengho> greyback: so, it's a conflict that's not warned about.  On what project should I file a bug?
<greyback> qengho: probably lp:unity, since they're doing something that gnome-keybaord doesn't know about and should
<bschaefer> qengho, if you want to change the Alt+F2 for unity, go to CCSM (Compiz Config Setting Manager) -> Ubuntu Unity Plugin and under the general tab change the Alt+F2 setting :)
<qengho> ccsm SEGVs.
<qengho> le sigh.
<bschaefer> :(
<bschaefer> qengho, you should be able to use gconf-editor to change it then
<bschaefer> and do a edit->find for unityshell
<bschaefer> for example my options are under: /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options
<qengho> bschaefer: there is no /apps/compiz-1 .  In /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell, execute-command is set to something else.
<bschaefer> qengho, I ment in gconf-editor
<qengho> bschaefer: execute_command is <Control>Space .
<bschaefer> qengho, strange...hmm
<qengho> bschaefer: Oh, but while editing, compiz crashed and now Alt-F2 works.
 * qengho boggles.
<bschaefer> qengho, hehe, so things are working how you want? That is strange, but CCSM is strange...
<elopio> ping veebers.
<veebers> elopio: pong
<elopio> veebers: I need a hand with the autopilot tests for purchase preview on unity3d.
<elopio> thomi: told me to contact you. Do you have some time?
<veebers> elopio: sure thing, what's the issue?
<elopio> veebers: I'm using the preview container and music preview emulators. When I click the download button, the purchase preview is show
<elopio> but I don't know how to access the payment preview at this point.
<veebers> elopio: hmm nor do I off the top of my head, let's explore
<veebers> elopio: is this related to the 100 scopes project at all?
<elopio> veebers: a little. I am currently automating the tests for the music lens. After that I'll write the tests for scopes
<elopio> but for the moment, the only one that uses a payment preview is the music lens.
<veebers> elopio: am I able to take a peek at your current tests?
<elopio> veebers: sure. You are welcome to it :)
<elopio> veebers: here's my current branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/u1-test-utils/dash-tests/+merge/164760
<elopio> here's a video of what it does: http://ubuntuone.com/3MNnpOlCK6xDBZZVtgY22V
<elopio> stuck at the purchase preview, for the moment.
<veebers> elopio: cool let me have take a look and figure this out, I'll get back to you shortly
<elopio> veebers: thanks! Let me know if I can be of help.
<veebers> elopio: np, will do :-)
<veebers> elopio: hey you still around
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-29
<elopio> veebers: I'm here.
<veebers> elopio: oh sorry I had an issue getting setup, I've since sorted it :-) I'm just sorting out another bug at the moment so nothing to report sorry
<elopio> veebers: ok, don't worry. Let me know if you get a chance to look it. I'll still be around for some hours.
<veebers> elopio: coolio will do, cheers
<didrocks> thomi: answered
<didrocks> thomi: if you agree, can we then move on?
<thomi> didrocks: I'm sorry - I still don't understand why having a circular dependency between two packages is bad. mterry and I looked into this, and concluded that we were not going to run into the one case that might cause us problems (maintainer scripts that rely on package installation order).
<thomi> So either this change is largely for cosmetic purposes (which is fine, but I'd just like to know), or there's a genuine problem, which I don't understand, and that I'd like to understand
<didrocks> thomi: see https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/autopilot/remove-circular-dep/+merge/165873/comments/368138
<didrocks> thomi: it's to prevent issues in the near future
<thomi> didrocks: right, that looks like exactly what we read in oakland before merging the original change.
<thomi> I'm fine to change it again, but let's not suggest that this is anything other than some proactive cleanup to maybe avoid problems in the future
<didrocks> thomi: this is just good packaging practice, because one day, that issue will happen
<didrocks> talking about experience, so this is why I see it as broken :)
<thomi> didrocks: sure. Perhaps it would be a good idea to make sure that everyone on the distro team has a common set of expectations in this regard
<thomi> otherwise we get inconsistent standards between packages / teams
<didrocks> thomi: welcome to Debian world :)
<didrocks> thomi: well, normally, those are blocked in binary NEW
<didrocks> archives admins are quite aligned on those
<didrocks> thomi: this team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active
<didrocks> thanks thomi
<thomi> no worries
<mzanetti> Saviq: just curious. What's the reason for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/doNotAnimateFilterGrid/+merge/165886
<mzanetti> err... tsdgeos^
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's unused
<Saviq> mzanetti, and was supposed to help tsdgeos with fixing the LVWPH
<tsdgeos> which to be honest it didn't really help much
<tsdgeos> we can discard it if you prefer
<mzanetti> ah... I thought thats the expanding animation we see at startup
<Saviq> mzanetti, we shouldn't be seeing it at startup ;)
<mzanetti> so I was curious if thats disabled because of some issues or because of design doesn't liking it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was never meant to be like this (remember you're unlikely to see the startup at all)
<Saviq> mzanetti, the behavior was only there for when we expanded the categories, and we were doing it wrong anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: understood. thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, this still valid https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-ap-on-device/+merge/166084 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, testing
<mzanetti> Saviq: just because of this, tests still won't pass
<mzanetti> Saviq: you also need dandraders autopilot_touch thingie
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: and your test run is likely to be interrupted by the screen going off
<mzanetti> Saviq: bug for autopilot is opened
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, read that yesterday
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-run-device/+merge/166194
<mzanetti>  \o/
<mzanetti> that separation was useless
<Saviq> yah
 * mzanetti fixes phablet-run-tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, where do I get python-ubuntu-platform-api from?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... should be in our repo, isn't it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: at least I didn't have to install it manually
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... maybe the autopilot ppa. I've added that one
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, yaeh
<Saviq> mzanetti, "/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh yeah... need to chmod 666 it for now
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, shouldn't launch_test_local have app_type="qt", too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I don't know exactly why this is needed at all in the first place
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems on the phone AP has troubles to detect its a qml app or somehting
<mzanetti> Saviq: works fine on the desktop without it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can't "make autopilot" on the device, fwiw
<Saviq> without that
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... right... didn't try that
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, in that case I'll add it
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, I'm not sure that -mousetouch is needed after all, /me checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we should be able to get rid of -mousetouch for autopilot, let's wait what dandrader has to say
<mzanetti> ok
 * mzanetti http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<mzanetti> found tons of .po file changes somewhere in the middle of my last 10 commits
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's happened to me before too
<tsdgeos> didn't paulliu's msgmerge thing get merged already?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but mzanetti committed it earlier (because we're not using git :P)
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<mzanetti> # Fatal error in Evacuation
<mzanetti> # Allocation failed - process out of memory
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I ran ./run_on_device and suddenly the phone turned off... I booted it again, ran it again and the shell crashed with this message
<Saviq> mzanetti, yikes
<mzanetti> Saviq: then I ran it again and watched memory consumption => everything seems back to normal
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like something went wrong on the android side, I'd say
<mzanetti> hmm... might be... not really sure how to reproduce
<dandrader> Saviq, """ Please go "wrap-and-sort" in the source tree while you're at it. """ <- what's that about?
<Saviq> dandrader, just execute wrap-and-sort
<Saviq> dandrader, it's a script that will wrap and sort debian/*
<Saviq> dandrader, it's in devscripts
<Saviq> if you don't have it already
<dandrader> Saviq, you sure you want this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713125/
<Saviq> dandrader, interesting, it doesn't do that much here
<Saviq> dandrader, actually it does, just put python-evdev before "qml-phone-shell", then
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> and we'll run wrap-and-sort in a separate MR to clean it up
<dandrader> Will be back later. Have an appointment with an osteopath.
<Saviq> mzanetti, you might want to merge lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_autopilotTouchOnly into your branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: which one? the autopilot fix?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<smspillaz> 1
<smspillaz> argghg, this new version of byobu...
<smspillaz> anyhow - stacking bug in Windows - though it might be an entertaining read: http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/05/28/alttab-bug-worsened-by-ie-10-but-fix-found/
<mzanetti> Saviq: I fear the InputFilterArea is broken :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, why's that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: open the phone-app, then drag the launcher in and tap on a launcher item. the phone-app will the press too
<mzanetti> Saviq: even though there is a InputFilterArea in between
<mzanetti> Saviq: could it be that the IFA only filters MouseEvents but we're working with touchEvents now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, works fine here on image 138?
 * mzanetti restores the factory image
<Saviq> mzanetti, we were always working with touch input, they're converted to mouse events inside Qt, if needed
<Saviq> brb
<mzanetti> Saviq: works fine in image 140 too... broken with current trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, this stuck or just started late 'cause of queues? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/1063/ ?
 * mzanetti checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, I never know with the mediumtests runner http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1723/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: mediumtests don't get stuck
<mzanetti> (famous last words)
<Saviq> mzanetti, :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: but no... this is normal... when writing results to xml file nothing is printed
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: and finished
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... IFA is indeed broken with latest trunk (not released yet)
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can't reproduce
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I just use run_on_device on current trunk and then open the phone-app and click on a launcher button that is on top of a dialer button of the phone-app
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, nothing happens in the phone app for me
 * mzanetti does a clean checkout of trunk to test
<mzanetti> Saviq: I still can reproduce... using image 140 + trunk... maybe some combination with something that changed between 138 and 140
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, image 140, /me checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, might be that platform-api failed (there was some refactoring there)
<mzanetti> Saviq: BUT: image 140 with the released shell does not show the issue... it must be the combination
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the mean time, just put an IFA to cover the whole screen, check if you can interact with the apps at all
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. I did already colored the IFA blue and tested explicitly in the blue area...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just flashed 140, run_on_device and everything works fine here...
<sergiusens> Saviq: mzanetti you are right, if I have the greeter locked and the phone app in, all the events just go through
<sergiusens> Saviq: mzanetti so I can dial a number blindly ;-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5713374/ I can't interact with the app at all
<Saviq> sergiusens, through the greeter?
<mzanetti> Saviq: works for me (as in: its broken)
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, make sure the phone-app is on top, lock, and then just tap on the greeter
<sergiusens> Saviq: mzanetti given that the greeter is not that useful (security wise), I am going to approve the release and log a bug for it... is that ok?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: when interacting with the launcher it causes weirdness... not sure want to release that?
<Saviq> sergiusens, mzanetti, I can confirm through greeter
<Saviq> sergiusens, mzanetti but that's the same on stock 140
<Saviq> sergiusens, mzanetti not specific to current trunk
<sergiusens> mzanetti: well if its as Saviq says, it's already there
<sergiusens> let me pull out another device
<sergiusens> mzanetti: it's not a regression when compared to what already being delivered
<Saviq> sergiusens, a more important test: open phone app, pull launcher in, tap on gallery (near the right launcher edge)
<Saviq> sergiusens, do you get "7" entered?
<Saviq> sergiusens, that's what mzanetti reports, I can't reproduce
<Saviq> sergiusens, greeter is a 5 line fix
<sergiusens> Saviq: want me to wait? We are getting into a mega release thing where we might never release
<sergiusens> Saviq: if you can block all other happroves, I'll wait
<sergiusens> Saviq: can reproduce you test on maguro
<Saviq> sergiusens, meaning you get the "7" entered?
<sergiusens> Saviq: nope... but the launcher is a bit further from the 7
<sergiusens> Saviq: or my touch surface with my finger is too small :-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, you'd know
<paulliu> mzanetti: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt_Quick_Carousel#70b4903abcb62ace84264ad0443ae759
<Saviq> sergiusens, must be something weird with mzanetti's device
<paulliu> mzanetti: I'm reading this. But if you have a better and easier workaround.
<mzanetti> paulliu: https://gitorious.org/xbmcremote/xbmcremote/blobs/master/apps/harmattan/qml/MainPage.qml
<mzanetti> line 88
<paulliu> mzanetti: Please teach me that.
<Saviq> sergiusens, and yeah, I have a branch already, pushing
<sergiusens> Saviq: ok, let's wait for that then
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok..thanks.
<mzanetti> paulliu: basically what you do is not to add the string property to the ListElement but instead add some ID
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.
<mzanetti> paulliu: then, when you use it in your delegate, you not just call the role, but call model.translatedString(index)
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you try my branch then? if that works for you I'm fine :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, your launcher branch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, will do in a sec, I'm in clean-flash-everything frenzy
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... linner is ready... bbiab
<Saviq> linner? ;)
<mzanetti> I'm sure that's in the urban dict too
<Saviq> sergiusens, btw, does -b clear /data already? or do I need phablet-tools from somewhere?
<sergiusens> Saviq: -b clears everything
<Saviq> sergiusens, doesn't, here :/
<Saviq> sergiusens, but maybe I don't have the most recent tools?
<Saviq> 0.13daily13.05.10ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> Saviq: make sure you have the ppa enabled
<Saviq> sergiusens, which one :D
<sergiusens> Saviq: ppa:phablet-team/tools
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> Saviq: I created bug #1185443 just in case
<ubot5> bug 1185443 in touch-preview-images "Events pass through when the greeter is locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185443
<Saviq> sergiusens, cheers
<sergiusens> Saviq: I'll be waiting for the fix :-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: my intention is to do an image build as soon as this lands
<Saviq> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.greeter-filter/+merge/166262
<Saviq> mzanetti|food, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.greeter-filter/+merge/166262 when you're back
<Saviq> or anyone else, if they want it ^
<greyback> Saviq: I'll take it, want a distraction
<Saviq> greyback, please try and break it, i.e. make sure it doesn't regress
<Saviq> greyback, and also please check: start phone app, drag launcher in, tap on gallery - see if "7" is typed into the dialer
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. check if InputFilterArea works
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> kgunn, ping
<kgunn> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> sergiusens, phablet-flash is sideloading now? instead of pushing to the sd card?
<sergiusens> Saviq: nope, it's pushing to the sdcard
<sergiusens> Saviq: only happens after the wipe ;-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, why does it block on "Deploying Ubuntu" then?
<Saviq> sergiusens, just waiting for adb to show up again?
<sergiusens> Saviq: what version do you have installed?
<Saviq> sergiusens, 0.14-0ubuntu1~raring
<sergiusens> hmmm... I'll need to check this... not supposed to be like that
<Saviq> sergiusens, problem - phablet-flash -b seems to have failed, so I'm left with just recovery on the device, there's no system zip anymore, how do I flash it now?
<sergiusens> Saviq: how did it fail?
<Saviq> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5713540/
 * greyback needs a reboot, bbiab
<sergiusens> Saviq: if you are in the recovery image
<sergiusens> Saviq: then do adb push /home/michal/Pobrane/phablet-flash/140/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<sergiusens> Saviq: then adb reboot recovery
<Saviq> sergiusens, k thanks, no android side flashing anymore?
<Saviq> not through .zip at least?
<sergiusens> Saviq: with -b it uses the .img files created for the android side
<Saviq> sergiusens, and we now have some smarts to update the android side (like hybris and friends?) another way?
<sergiusens> Saviq: waiting for container flip
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah, that's gonna help a lot
<sergiusens> Saviq: going to be packaged
<mmrazik> didrocks: "schedule: 0 2 * * 1-7" in cupstream2distro-config means that at 2am UTC a snapshot is taken and the stuff is dputed into the ppa defined in the stack?
<smspillaz> bregma: just remembered actually - I don't think distro likes having UNRELEASED; in debian/changelog
<smspillaz> bregma: shall I just make a new entry for saucy?
<Saviq> sergiusens, any reason why it would get stuck at "< waiting for device >"? other than no root privileges?
<bregma> smspillaz, there some new magic about setting the changelog ot UNRELEASED for the autolander to do its thing
<bregma> if things stayed the same, it would get unexciting
<smspillaz> bregma: what's the magic that the autolander does with UNRELEASED ?
<smspillaz> does it just prevent autolanding for a little bit ?
<bregma> well, if I could explain it it would not appear as magic
<bregma> it's documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ
<smspillaz> bregma: so we don't know what it does, but we want it ?
<smspillaz> ah
<bregma> smspillaz, that change has an API change that will also break the Unity builds, so we'll want to coordinate taht
<Saviq> mzanetti, your branch is broken!
<didrocks> mmrazik: right
<mzanetti> Saviq: define broken
<Saviq> mzanetti, launcher is transparent to input
<mmrazik> didrocks: thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: but it happens with trunk too... at least here
<Saviq> mzanetti, checking right now, just reverted the merge
<didrocks> yw
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, only in your branch
<mzanetti> impossible
<smspillaz> bregma: ah right, so the version needs to be bumped in debian/changelog and UNRELEASED; added
<smspillaz> gotcha
<sergiusens> Saviq: when doing what?
<smspillaz> bregma: should be able to get that done within the next few days then, thanks for the tip
<sergiusens> Saviq: I'm thinking you probably didn't update android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot
<Saviq> sergiusens, with -b
<Saviq> sergiusens, everything up to date here
<smspillaz> (things got a bit messy on dist upgrade to saucy so I haven't been able to really focus on fixing that while I have some other uni stuff due)
<sergiusens> Saviq: there's a bug in adb where the wait-for-device logic fails, hadn't tracked it down yet
<Saviq> sergiusens, k, that's fine, got my device back anyway, thanks a lot
<sergiusens> Saviq: the version you are using of phablet-tools was prone to that... not sure why the latest wasn't picked up :-/
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5713599/
<Saviq> mzanetti, your IFA is 0-width
<mzanetti> Saviq: but no joking... I can reproduce it with trunk too
<mzanetti> anyways... lemme check your paste
<Saviq> mzanetti, with trunk + paste I get ======= blockInput: true width: 162
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh right... my local branch has the IFA fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, and everything works
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats how I noticed the issue in the first place... while fixing my branch
<mzanetti> let me push
<Saviq> mzanetti, do
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, your branch works finfe
<Saviq> fie
<Saviq> fine
<Saviq> even
<Saviq> mzanetti, bar for the fact that the launcher doesn't go away automagically
<mzanetti> Saviq: right
 * mzanetti fixes... then I guess the first round is ready for review
<Saviq> mzanetti, and please merge dandrader's TouchOnly into your ap fix
<mzanetti> ack
<mterry> mzanetti, is there supposed to be content in your phablet-pinlock branch?
<mzanetti> mterry: oh... I moved it over to ~unity-team to enable nic to add blur stuff (which we gave up for now)
<mterry> ah
<mterry> mzanetti, I might want to steal some of your PAMification of the single-user case for another branch
<mzanetti> mterry: feel free... btw. its ready for review (except everything blur related) so feel free to start making me fix things
<mzanetti> Saviq: merged
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<kgunn> MacSlow: pmcgowan was just double checking if notification bootstrap can go into the build....i can't see any reason of concern...you?
<Saviq> kgunn, no, it's fine, it's not used atm
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'm still busy with GIconProvider and the expansion-test failing...
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks....that's what i understood
<MacSlow> kgunn, so no news unfortunately on that front
<kgunn> MacSlow: Saviq he was mentioning some "old" discussion/concern on dependencies
<kgunn> MacSlow: ack...but that's snap decisions right? (e.g. round 2)
<sergiusens> Saviq: apt-get update and get a new phablet-tools
<Saviq> sergiusens, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, if I were you, I'd try ppa:phablet-team/tools and go for a -b flash
<Saviq> mzanetti, it really feels like something's not flashed properly on your device
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... now that syncevo works I can do :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> sergiusens: btw... how far is the sync app?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, didn't work for me on the N9 with DAViCal :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't try to fix yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I just used it with owncloud yet... but that claims to be standard CardDav
<sergiusens> mzanetti: zero work yesterday... need to pick it up today
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, in theory davical should be same (been using it for CalDAV for a while now)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: will have plenty of time tonight (it's sort of out of band)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it failed on HTTP PUT from syncevo, so I'm expecting a failure on davical's side
<sergiusens> mzanetti: but a nice excuse to familiarize myself with QML and the sdk
<mzanetti> Saviq: might be... yes
<mzanetti> sergiusens: awesome. keep me posted
<bschaefer> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> pong
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, have you had a chance to test that XIM ppa?
<kenvandine> fginther, when ci_defaults change for a stack, do you need to do something special to get autolanding and CI tests to see the changes?
<sil2100> Not yet, but let me repoke you later, ok?
<kenvandine> i changed raring to saucy for the friends stack and redeployed, but CI is using raring still
<fginther> kenvandine, yes. we need to re-generate the jenkins jobs manually
<bschaefer> sil2100, will do, thanks!
<kenvandine> fginther, ah, can you please do that for friends?
<fginther> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks
<fginther> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<Saviq> sergiusens, we should be good to release after https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.greeter-filter/+merge/166262 lands
<Saviq> sergiusens, should be some 20mins tet
<Saviq> yet
<mzanetti> paulliu: Saviq: FYI, I commented on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/166287
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's throw-away anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, the strings need to come already translated from the backend
<mzanetti> right... I just thought I share the possible ways of doing it... I'm sure you will need this again at some point
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH I assumed there was a problem with the "generate the model at runtime"
<Saviq> mzanetti, thought that's what you discussed with paulliu before
<mzanetti> Saviq: might be... in that case I'd use the index approach
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... the issue was that you can't use qsTr() in a ListElement at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, read it properly now
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it just me or does run_on_device build slower with ninja?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean the initial build
<paulliu> mzanetti: I'm not sure how to get that index. Because it is section.
<mzanetti> paulliu: oh... I see...
<paulliu> mzanetti: It goes into the ListView, and then come back.
<mzanetti> paulliu: well... as Saviq said, its temporary... so fine with me...
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> paulliu: note that its a "Comment", not a "Needs fixing" :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: -b fixed my launcher  \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, good
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-folding-launcher/+merge/166000
<mzanetti> I'm off now.
<cyphermox> sil2100: ping?
<cyphermox> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/saucy-misc-to-archive/+merge/166355
<sil2100> cyphermox: looking in a moment!
<cyphermox> sil2100: thx... anyway, I'm still largely on phone stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice and round MR number :)
<mhall119> Saviq: I can't build unity 8's trunk
<mhall119> [ 56%] Building CXX object tests/qmltests/plugins/Unity/CMakeFiles/FakeUnityQml.dir/FakeUnityQml_automoc.cpp.o
<mhall119> [ 56%] Built target qml-phone-shell
<mhall119> that's all the error message I get
<mhall119> Linking CXX shared module libFakeUnityQml.so
<mhall119> [ 56%] Built target FakeUnityQml
<mhall119> make: *** [all] Error 2
<mhall119> I ran ./build -s, then ./build, which is where I got this error
<mhall119> parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/phablet/
<Saviq> mhall119, try ./build -c to build from scratch
<Saviq> mhall119, or just drop builddir
<Saviq> mhall119, and the actual error is further up
<mhall119> -c got it past 56% anyway
<mhall119> 100% \o/
<mhall119> Saviq: is there any way to run an app inside of unity running via ./run ?
<Saviq> mhall119, no, no support for X apps
<Saviq> mhall119, only possible on android atm, Mir support is in progress
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-30
<MajorWedgie> Hi guys quick question then I'll bother you no more.
<MajorWedgie> Is Unity free, as in could competing distros use it as their desktop?
<MajorWedgie> It's OK I think I sorted it. Thank-you.
<Mirv> was there any work/branch yet on bug #1181717 ? (not seeing, just checking) reportedly hurts working on saucy.
<ubot5> bug 1181717 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181717
<nic-doffay> Saviq, getting some new output which I'm not sure the cause of on ./run
<nic-doffay> file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Button.qml:95: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<nic-doffay> Are you aware of what might be causing this?
<veebers> sil2100, didrocks: ping?
<didrocks> veebers: pong
<veebers> didrocks: Hi, looks like I introduced a couple of 'small' errors in my recent Autopilot update :-\
<veebers> didrocks: if I put up a MP could you eyeball it and Ok it please?
<didrocks> veebers: argh, you need regressions tests it seems :)
<didrocks> veebers: thomi would review it?
<veebers> didrocks: it appears the tests that I ran weren't exhastive enough
<veebers> didrocks: normally, but that  would have to wait until our morning as I'm sure he's AFK for the night
<didrocks> veebers: yeah, better to wait, but first thing tomorrow first
<didrocks> for him and you please :)
<didrocks> veebers: so that it's picked by daily release
<veebers> didrocks: sure thing. Again, sorry :-P
<didrocks> no worry, but please have regression tests! :)
<sil2100> veebers: pong!
<sil2100> veebers: sorry, I'm theoretically on holiday today ;)
<veebers> sil2100: oh sorry to bother, I was going to bug you to Ok a MP but didrocks thought that it should wait for thomi :-)
<sil2100> veebers: just poke me with a review if you have one, or send me an e-mail and I'll take a look
<veebers> sil2100: coolio
<sil2100> veebers: it would be generally good if thomi would also review it, as he is the one with much more experience, but no problem for me to take a look ;) Thanks!
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, not the issue I meant the other day, but related on "the marker doesn't do the right thing": http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/marquer_in_air.png
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh.. are you using daily?
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, the version in saucy, which isn't the latest one
<didrocks> I saw it in raring too
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've made a change just after the raring release that should fix it, but i don't know if it made into saucy yet
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah ok, probably not
<seb128> we didn't have any landing in saucy yet :/
<Trevinho> seb128: not sure, I didn't check.. but we neither have a sru for raring..
<didrocks> yeah, thanks to the interleaving of autopilot 1.3
<seb128> Trevinho, the SRU is in the queue, infinity said he would review it tomorrow
<seb128> Trevinho, btw did the libreoffice menu background issue got fixed in the stable serie?
<Trevinho> seb128: 7.0 autolander is not merging...
<Trevinho> still
<seb128> why not?
<Trevinho> still same error:
<Trevinho>  /tmp/buildd/unity-7.0.0daily13.05.08~13.04bzr3322pkg0raring16/UnityCore/MusicPreview.cpp:70:66: error: 'unity_protocol_music_preview_play_uri' was not declared in this scope
<Trevinho> for all the 7.0 branches, and it's not caused by unity..
<seb128> hum?
<Trevinho> I think that libunity in 7.0 is messed
<Trevinho> but I don't know exactly against what is building
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> they merged the new scope work without branching
<Trevinho> it uses libunity-dev_6.90.2daily13.05.01.1ubuntu.unity.nextbzr224pkg0raring3_amd64.deb
<Trevinho> yes, that's the problem I guess
<seb128> didrocks, ^ who is in charge of that? sil2100?
<didrocks> seb128: yep, sil2100
<seb128> sil2100, ^
 * Trevinho really would have preferred better communication when the 100 scopes landed...
<didrocks> Trevinho: thosrt and pstolowski didn't tell you?
<didrocks> come on guys :/
<sil2100> Looking
<Trevinho> I wasn't aware like most of us
<didrocks> Trevinho: I thought bregma and thorst as some communication meeting?
<didrocks> if not, seems that it's something they should set up
<sil2100> Ok, my fault as well, could have noticed that there's no 'raring' branch for libunity ;/
<sil2100> Shit
<Trevinho> sil2100: sorry, we were discussiong about this also few days ago, but probably we didn't made our voice to get you...
<sil2100> Trevinho: I think we need to prepare a 7.0 branch now actually
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, so the stack configuration was done, but not that?
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, I see there's libunity/raring
<sil2100> So it should be ok
<didrocks> I wonder if it's not just the local upstream repo for the upstream merger which is screwed
<didrocks> mmrazik: you do separate the repos depending on stack, right?
<didrocks> or just depending on releases?
<sil2100> Probably, since it's all ok in the config
<didrocks> I guess everything is melt in the local package repo for upstream merger
<didrocks> Trevinho: you should track with them, I just the ppas, they are good, so it's not at our level ^
<Trevinho> didrocks: so are the local 7.0 branches messed?
<didrocks> Trevinho: not the branch, nor the ppa, but I guess the upstream merger melt the local repo for merging things
<didrocks> which is in the PS QA's team hand
<Trevinho> ah
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<veebers> sil2100: I have this (but if you could hang off OK-ing it for the moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix_cleanup_errors_1185790/+merge/166494
<seb128> didrocks, k, thanks
<sil2100> Does anyone know how to disable line-wrapping in thunderbird?
<sil2100> Since even with mail.wrap_long_lines it's still wrapping lines ;/
<sil2100> Ah
<mmrazik> didrocks: the local repos?
<mmrazik> they are per stack
<mmrazik> AFAIK
<mhr3> sil2100, i heard that there was some armhf-releated hanging of libunity, could you point me somewhere with a log?
<didrocks> mmrazik: are you sure? seems they have a 7.0 branch and tels that it's taking the 100 scopes branches
<didrocks> well, I'll let you check with them :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: otp. will have a look in a sec
<veebers> didrocks: looks like I missed sil2100, I'll leave a note for thomi, he should be on in ~8 hours or so
<veebers> (re: the MP)
<didrocks> veebers: ok, perfect, thanks!
<veebers> didrocks: nw, now i'm off to bed o/
<didrocks> veebers: have a good night :)
<mmrazik> Trevinho, didrocks: do you have a link to jenkins job failing?
 * didrocks let that for Trevinho, you don't need me :)
<tedg> pstolowski, So I'm a bit confused.  I thought you guys had a fix for the autopilot failures.
<pstolowski> tedg: we identified some failures to be AP bug, but we don't have any conclusion for hud failures
<tedg> pstolowski, Hmm, okay.  Can you file bugs so that we can track them?
<pstolowski> tedg: i'm in the sprint on IOM and too busy atm to do that.. can you or somebody from your team take a look if these are real HUD failures or some a test/AP problem, and take care of bugs?
<tedg> pstolowski, Well, I don't have a team :-)  Triaging phone "emergencies" right now, but I can put it in the queue.
<tedg> cyphermox, It seems that we didn't get a daily release of HUD last night.  Do you know where I can check to see what happened?  https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.13.10
<Mirv> andyrock: anyone looking at bug #1181717 yet? I understood it's hurting the ability to do work (when using unity) in saucy
<ubot5> bug 1181717 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181717
<tsdgeos> greyback: mzanetti: standuping?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: nic-doffay: ↑↑
<greyback> coming
<Mirv> Trevinho: or is that actually bamf bug, not unity, and should be retriaged? ^
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i'm on a vendor call atm
<tsdgeos> oka
<Cimi> dednick, ^
<andyrock> Mirv, should not be unity's fault
<andyrock> maybe bamf or glib
<andyrock> and I can't reproduce building bamf from sources
<Mirv> andyrock: infinity suspected that the glib upgrade triggered bugs, but that it's a legimate double-free bug that just surfaced with the glib update
<Mirv> that reportedly was found in ubiquity at least with the glib upgrade
<andyrock> Mirv, in that case it's bamf
<andyrock> Trevinho, ^^^
<cyphermox> tedg: my guess is it failed tests...
<cyphermox> I can't seem to reach jenkins for now
<cyphermox> as soon as I can get to the interface I'll be able to tell you more
<tedg> cyphermox, That's impossible, my tests are impervious to failure.  ;-)
<tedg> Cool, ping me if you find anything.
<cyphermox> hey, your tests were doing great after we fixed autopilot ;)
<pstolowski> tedg: sorry for slow response... it would be great if you could just spend a few minutes looking into AP fail logs for hud tests and add comments to the spreadsheet
<cyphermox> brb, need to restart to test something
<Trevinho> mmrazik: sorry I was out for lunch, one is at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-7.0-raring-amd64-autolanding/16/console
<Trevinho> Mirv: about that crash, I've been looking a little, but as andyrock said it's a little tricky as it doesn't fail when building from src.... (nor there are warnings)
<mmrazik> Trevinho: mhm.. it seems to be misconfigured
<mmrazik> fginther: can you please have a look on the local_archive settings for unity in head and raring?
<andyrock> Mirv, Trevinho yeah I don't get it building from src
<mmrazik> fginther: AFAIKT they should not be using the same local repo but for some reason they are configured to do so
<mmrazik> fginther: so the 100scopes stuff affects landing of unity 7.0 (raring)
<fginther> mmrazik, looking
<mmrazik> thanks fginther
<tedg> Can anyone else get to the internal Jenkins?
<didrocks> tedg: no, see the engineering list
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<Cimi> bregma, hey stephen, would it be possible to have someone assigned on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1181717
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181717 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Critical,Triaged]
<bregma> Cimi, several people are already looking at it, it'll get assigned after the discussion is over
<Cimi> bregma, good to hear people are looking at it!
<tedg> pstolowski, Turned them into bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bugs?field.tag=autopilot
<pstolowski> tedg: awesome, thanks. whom can I pester to work on them? ;)
<tedg> pstolowski, Let me try to figure out who should own them next :-)
<tedg> pstolowski, Not sure who to assign Unity 7 ones to.  bregma likes bugs.  :-)
<bregma> no no no
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind launching webcreds? it couldn't build
<cyphermox> tedg: poke
<didrocks> kenvandine: mangers is back
<didrocks> magners*
<tedg> didrocks, How do we know what version of HUD these tests last passed with?  I mean, is Unity the only thing changing here or are we talking about a new HUD version as well?
<cyphermox> tedg: hud didn't publish because indicators didn't publish
<didrocks> keyou maybe want to look at friends :)
<tedg> cyphermox, Mmm, oh, wait, you're not my wife!
<cyphermox> is there anything hud needs from the indicators, or the other way around?
<cyphermox> I mean, can I independently publish hud safely?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<tedg> cyphermox, ?
<tedg> cyphermox, Yeah, it just pulls from them.
<cyphermox> o.O?
<kenvandine> yay... jenkins is up :)
<cyphermox> I was just making real sure ;)
<tedg> cyphermox, Just FYI, we'll be able to unravel the HUD and indicators more next month.  Once we get to using manifest files for them, HUD will just read those.
<tedg> There should be no hard dependencies at that point.
<kenvandine> didrocks, mind doing a review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/settings_uoa_dest/+merge/166537
<didrocks> kenvandine: should be ppa: daily-build-next
 * kenvandine fixes
<didrocks> kenvandine: let's try to keep daily-build-next -> next and daily-build -> distro to not blurry the lines :)
<didrocks> (even if that would work)
<kenvandine> didrocks, pushed
<didrocks> kenvandine: approved, feel free to deploy :)
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> didrocks, so there has been a manual upload for g-c-c-s to saucy, with a backport from trunk.  would it be better for me to fix the changelog in trunk or just force manual publication and forget about the missing changelog entry?
<kenvandine> feels weird to lose a changelog entry, but then again it was already fixed in trunk :)
<tedg> charles_, I didn't realize I had an action item here, can I give it to you?  :-)  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting
<tedg> charles_, I think it makes sense when you're blowing up the power indicator anyway.
<tsdgeos> guys there's a problem with run_on_device
<tsdgeos> something is installing ninja
<tsdgeos> and i can't use run_on_device anymore since cmake complains i'm asking for a different generator than the old time
<tsdgeos> or maybe i had crap in there and that's the problem
<tsdgeos> now that we keep /home between flashes
<tedg> bregma, So this one seems like Unity updating the search string it's giving to HUD (thus it's updating the results) but not updating the visible string.
<tedg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1185858
<tedg> bregma, So I'm thinking that's a Unity bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1185858 in Unity HUD "HUD adding non-visible characters to search string" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> I don't think we should be checking for visibility of characters in the backend.
<didrocks> kenvandine: you have to backport it
<didrocks> kenvandine: the changelog commit
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's a security and forcing won't be do anything :)
<om26er> aha, regression... scrolling over the sound icon while the dash is open, closes it.
<om26er> bschaefer, ^
<om26er> that's in 13.04
<bschaefer> om26er, you mean to change the volume?
 * bschaefer hecks
 * bschaefer checks*
<bschaefer> om26er, well yeah, clicking on it closes it as well
<om26er> bschaefer, yes,
<om26er> bschaefer, scrolling should not close the dash, that was not happening in 12.10
<bschaefer> om26er, could you make a bug and assign me :)
<bschaefer> om26er, the problem was I had to do some funky things to the dash cause of the window buttons and launcher icons size changing...
<om26er> bschaefer, bug 1186026
<ubot5> bug 1186026 in unity (Ubuntu) "Scrolling over the sound icon closes the dash" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186026
<bschaefer> om26er, thanks, cause what i do is if the mouse is over the indicators at all, and we get an event we close the dash
 * bschaefer didn't think about scrolling...
<bschaefer> om26er, thanks for pointing that out!
<om26er> bschaefer, np :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-31
<Zhenech> argh
<Zhenech> could someout please ban him?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos (I'm not really here), I fwd'ed you an email from bfiller about the people lens
<tsdgeos> yeah he was complaining yesterday
<mzanetti> hehe, about?
<Saviq> if one of you (or greyback, when he comes online)
<tsdgeos> there seems to be something randomly broken about the hud too
<tsdgeos> works and then it doesn't
<tsdgeos> and then i flash
<Saviq> can take a look at our options
<tsdgeos> and it doesn't and then it does
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah right... I noticed the HUD breakage too yesterday
<tsdgeos> and i can't pinpoint why or what makes it work or not work
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, one more option to add to bfiller's list is to just limit the amount of contacts displayed in the people lens
<Saviq> and require to search for more
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... we'll check it out. go back to bed ;)
<mzanetti> or wherever you came from :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, ping me if needed, I'll try and check in once in a while
<mzanetti> Saviq: have a nice weekend btw
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not sure how much you are involved there (I guess not at all) but hud-service goes wild here all the time.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: who would be the right one contact on that one?
<tsdgeos> ted
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> pff... hundreds of contacts... who needs that anyways :P I use like 4 of the 30 I have in my address book :D
<tsdgeos> +1
<mzanetti> anyone got a dummy database I could use for testing?
<tsdgeos> i have billions of contacts since the Z10 imports all my facebook, twitter and linkedin contacts onto the phone
<tsdgeos> use 3 of the favorites :D
<mzanetti> yeah... my jabber contact list is actually much longer than the phone address book (I just realized now)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'd go with Saviq's suggestion and limit the number of contacts to show to what we have now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you know the LVWPH by now... couldn't we add a hack that it actually does not show in full height and only when scrolling down to lets say 80% of the visible height actually expand it at the bottom while shrinking at the top?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the issue definitely memory usage because of our LVWPH
<tsdgeos> don't touch the LVWPH
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> not even with a long stick
<Saviq> can we ban morphis?
<tsdgeos> it will stick to you and you won't know how to unstick it :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you know anyone with ops
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti yeah, that would mean we'd maintain the most functionality
<Saviq> you'd still be able to access all of your contacts (via search)
<tsdgeos> and should be "easy"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one liner
<Saviq> or so
<tsdgeos> we just need a LimitProxyFilter somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's there already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but disabled
<tsdgeos> lol :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> actually... can't we just enable that collapsing button?
<mzanetti> I guess thats what you meant saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really, uncollapsing => all contacts, die!
<Saviq> mzanetti, uncollapsing doesn't (yet) move the responsibility to the inner FilterGrid
<Saviq> mzanetti, it just unfilters in place
<mzanetti> ok...
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos "filter: true; collapsedRowCount: 50 / columns" or similar in PeopleFilterGrid should do
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: did you solve the bug from yesterday?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah pete did.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what was it?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: like I assumed?
<nic-doffay> Some stuff had to be moved to the signals.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I've committed a bit more code for the gradient.
<nic-doffay> Mind taking a look later today and giving any additional comments?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: sure
<nic-doffay> I think that's the last feature the infographics are going to need.
<mzanetti> let me just fix the people lens (unless tsdgeos is already on it)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: all yours
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<mhr3> sil2100, didrocks, any idea what's wrong with the utah and powerpc builds?
<mhr3> see http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.1build/lastBuild/console
<mhr3> 2013-05-31 05:15:26,624 ERROR powerpc: Build powerpc build of unity-lens-music 6.9.0daily13.05.31ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu raring RELEASE (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4629566) failed because of Failed to build
<mhr3> and clicking that gives a successful build
<didrocks> mhr3: I think sil2100 relaunched it
<didrocks> mhr3: seems a package build issue
<didrocks> like architecture mismatch
<mhr3> didrocks, why are those failing in the first place though?
<mhr3> it's not the first time
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, I know, I ask Mirv to investigate, there should be a arch: any/all somewhere
<didrocks> but not in the first generation, in a deeper one
<didrocks> liek a dep of a dep
<mhr3> didrocks, k, good to know it's being dealt with, can someone relaunch the utah ap checking?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think sil2100 forced the publication, let's wait for him
<mhr3> didrocks, btw what does cu2d stand for? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: Canonical Upstream To Distro ;)
<mhr3> aaah :)
<Mirv> mhr3: well I didn't find the cause or arch:any/all, but still it's the most probable explanation why the failures happen at the time of an libunity update
<Mirv> so still needs investigation
<greyback> mzanetti: hey there. Thoughts on the people lens bug? It's definitely not a simple fix
<smspillaz> Mirv: sil2100: do either of you know if there's a script around somewhere to spawn autopilot in a lightdm --test-mode xeyphr session ?
<smspillaz> I just stumbled upon that --test-mode thing, thought it could almost be extended to run the AP tests too
<sil2100> smspillaz: hi, hm, sadly I never used --test-mode before, so no idea here - maybe thomi tried that in the past?
<smspillaz> sil2100: try it ;-)
<smspillaz> sil2100: you can launch a guest session of ubuntu with xephyr + llvmpipe
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm on it... we'll just limit it to 50 people for now
<smspillaz> sil2100: maybe I'll look into that tonight ... could be helpful for running AP tests without having to go through the install / reset settings rigamoroll
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-max-50-people/+merge/166729
<greyback> mzanetti: on it
<greyback> mzanetti: would you have time for https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/166524 ?
<mzanetti> greyback: wow... long one. yeah. can do it
<greyback> mzanetti: unfortunately yeah, it's a bit long. But it's mostly just moving code around, and then 2 big tests.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: looks fine
<mzanetti> the gradient-thing that is
<greyback> mzanetti: I also have this bugfix, which I need to get in today: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/fix-shell-focus-on-app-close/+merge/166545
<mzanetti> greyback: yay. nice one
<mzanetti> greyback: testing the fix-shell-focus:
<mzanetti> greyback: the actual fix works fine, but:
<mzanetti> greyback: when you have an app open and launch a second one, it will switch to the first one and only afterwards switch to the second one
<mzanetti> greyback: I know that has been there before, but I have the impression it got a bit worse with your branch
<mzanetti> not sure if its related at all tho. still quite ugly. do you think that could be fixable too?
<Mirv> smspillaz: nope, sadly doesn't ring a bell. but thomi indeed could know.
<greyback> mzanetti: I'll have a look
<mzanetti> greyback: I commented on the MP too
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks
<smspillaz> Mirv: actually, looks not-so-workable to me
<smspillaz> Mirv: it doesn't look like there's a straightforward way to get the services to launch with the correct environment variables
<smspillaz> they launch in the parent x session and not the xephyr one
<smspillaz> that's a shame though, unity works perfectly fine inside of xephyr otherwise
<smspillaz> though you *can* hack around it by relaunching the panel service inside of the xephyr session ...
<mzanetti> greyback: done with the review
<greyback> mzanetti: thank you. I'm slow, need to reflash the phone
<tsdgeos> who knows about dee stuff here?
<tsdgeos> seems the hud problem i am having is a dee regression/behaviour change
<seb128> tsdgeos, mhr3
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hello
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so i am debugging a regression in the hud
<tsdgeos> and have found that the model we are using for the results sometimes tells me it has 0 columns, even if synchronized says true
<tsdgeos> and then latr if i say "come on it can't be you have 0 columns" and ask how many columns it has
<tsdgeos> correctly tells me it has 8
<tsdgeos> is there a new signal for number of columns changed or something we should be listening to?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, first things first, i suppose hud is the owner of the model and you're the client
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> paulliu, mzanetti is already on the people lens bug
<mhr3> tsdgeos, is hud up by the time you try to synchronize the model?
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: Why I cannot access that bug report?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, cause if it isn't you become the owner and you're expected to define the schema
<Saviq> paulliu, not sure, it should be public, let me see
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and when you do become the owner the model is considered synchronized
<Saviq> paulliu, public now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it is, since it's telling me which model to use (i.e. i do a give me the results model name call first)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, could you make sure with dee_shared_model_is_leader?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure, let me try
<mhr3> the value of that when you see 0 columns is the interesting data point
<tsdgeos> ok, building the package
<tsdgeos> will take 5-10 mins
<mhr3> k
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah. I can see it now. So my permission is a bit weird I think.
<Saviq> paulliu, it was private and owned by a team you weren't part of it seems
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it seems i'm the leader
<tsdgeos> DeeListModel(0x1fc9298) DeeListModelPrivate::createRoles numColumns 0
<tsdgeos> DeeListModel(0x1fc9298) DeeListModelPrivate::createRoles isLeader 1
<tsdgeos> that's bad, right?
<tsdgeos> or isn't?
<mhr3> well, yes and no
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<greyback> :)
<mhr3> it's doesn't break everything, the hud will become non-leader of the model, but it can still write to it and you will get everything
<mhr3> the only problem really is that you don't get the schema right away
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> so why am i the leader?
<mhr3> so the simple fix is to set the schema yourself when you become a leader
<tsdgeos> does it mean i'm connecting earlier than the hud to the name the hud just gave me?
<mhr3> afterall you must know what schema you expect
<tsdgeos> mhr3: actaully i kind of don't
<tsdgeos> since this is an intermediate layer
<tsdgeos> hud-client -> dee-qt -> dee
<mhr3> hmm
<tsdgeos> i mean i could add api in dee-qt so the users gave him the number of columns, but that defeats the point of having a get_columns call :D
<mhr3> they changed the way names are owned in glib that made this happen in R+
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is there any way the model can tell me the schema has changed?
<mhr3> hmm, let me check if something is emitted
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ok, so if you become the leader the schema will be set only once you receive a change from the other peer (that did set the schema)
<tsdgeos> any way for me to not become the leader? other than waiting some time?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, easiest would be for hud to not reply with the model name until it actually acquires it
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is this thing new? i mean this worked forever, were we just lucky?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or use private (non-dbus) connection, that one should be synchronous still :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, as i said, glib slightly changed the way names are owned (it's more async now than it used to be)
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> ted: wakeup!
<Saviq> popey, « perl -p -i -e 's/false/true/' » yikes!
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: this is what the hud does http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719648/ doesn't that guarantee it will be the leader?
<tsdgeos> it does *before* returning query->results_name via dbus to me
<popey> Saviq: I know, awesome isn't it ☻
<popey> there's only one occurance and it doesn't have /g ☻
<popey> (for now)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, nope, it's the same thing, you can't tell unless the model gets synchronized
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so what's the easy way to guarantee it'll be the leader? busy loop on dee_shared_model_is_leader ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there's a prop that says "i *really* want to be the leader, if someone else is, steal the leadership from them"
<tsdgeos> but that won't help me either
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but then you'd see that you become a leader, and then loose the leadership a tiny while later
<tsdgeos> dee-qt is basically built around the assumption that when a model is synchronized the schema is set
<tsdgeos> and that's failing here because somehow the client is the leader
<mhr3> well, that assumption is wrong :)
<tsdgeos> is there no prop to say (i don't want to be the leader, wait until the leader is there) :D
<tsdgeos> well, it seemed to work well until now :D
<mhr3> unfortunately no, but yes maybe we should add that
<tsdgeos> not that i'm the dee-qt original coder anyway
<tsdgeos> i mean i can workaround the problem easily
<tsdgeos> rechecking for the number of columns "often"
<tsdgeos> but that's not cool :D
<popey> Saviq: fixed ㋛ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/add_apps.sh
<mhr3> i do agree that dee-qt should be definitely able to tell when a model is "ready"
<mhr3> or any dee client really
<tsdgeos> yep, that's my main problem at the moment
<tsdgeos> mhr3: previously you said " if you become the leader the schema will be set only once you receive a change from the other peer", that's actually fine for me (at this moment) if i get some signal that tells me the schema changed
<tsdgeos> does such signal exist?
<mhr3> by change i meant row-added/removed/changed
<paulliu> Hi. Does anyone know where is the source code of ChewieUI? I need to dig into that part.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: try asking renato_ in #ubuntu-touch
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we could also try to flush the dbus connection after own_name call, that should theoretically fix it too
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, so i guess i could re-check the column number on the first row-added
<mhr3> but all of these fixes are adding blocking io, and that no good
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the "clean" fix is really for hud to return the name only after the model is synchronized
<tsdgeos> mhr3: agreed, but that also adds blocking io on the hud, no?
<tsdgeos> or should the hud wait for "notify::synchronized" and then return the name?
<tsdgeos> that makes sense
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ↑↑↑
<mhr3> not necessarily, it can wait for the synchronized signal asynchronously
<mhr3> right ^^
<tsdgeos> gotcha
<tsdgeos> ok, let's wait for texas then
<mhr3> hmm, was just checking gio changes and there's nothing in name owning itself, so it's either a more complex message scheduling change in gio or something even deeper (in dbus-daemon itself?)
<dandrader> greyback, FIY: just proposed my changes to Stage.qml -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInStage/+merge/166777
<greyback> dandrader: thanks :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, I'm updating the launcher tests but the DDA doesn't seem to do anything. I guess I need to enable that mousetouch thingie for it to work, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you have to send touch events, not mouse events
<mzanetti> dandrader: can I enable that mouse->touch conversion for qmlscene somehow?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... so the all tests involving a DDA won't work in qmlscene any more then
<dandrader> mzanetti, to manual test on the desktop we might need to do our own qmlscene equivalent :(
<mzanetti> ok, I see
<dandrader> what I was doing as a quick hack was replacing Shell.qml in main.cpp with the qml I wanted to try out manually with touch events on the desktop
<mzanetti> oh... thats useful
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> can you hint me how to do touch events in tests?
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInStage/revision/715
<dandrader> mzanetti,  check tests/qmltests/Components/tst_Stage.qml  and tests/utils/modules/Unity/Test/UnityTestCase.qml  there
<dandrader> mzanetti, and also the existing tst_Launcher test
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, were you able to work around that "Flickable on top of DDA" issue?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes... I disable the DDA as soon as the launcher is revealed
<mzanetti> dandrader: and have a second MouseArea for hiding the launcher again
<mzanetti> dandrader: so the DDA is only used to start revealing and then sits there being disabled
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah... and I found a bug.
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-folding-launcher/+merge/166000
<mzanetti> dandrader: Its fixed in there... you might want to check it to see if the fix is ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, the definition of the "dragging" property is "Whether a drag gesture is taking place (regardless of whether it's a correct single-finger directional drag or not)"
<mzanetti> dandrader: bug dragging == (Undecided || Recognized)
<dandrader> mzanetti, which maps to "as long as DDA is holding some touch points"
<mzanetti> dandrader: => Rejected == !dragging
<mzanetti> dandrader: so current state in trunk is not consistent... if you're not happy with my fix you need to change dragging()
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think that "Rejected == !dragging" would be true if DDA got rid of his touch points once reaching Rejected state, which currently doesn't happen
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you change dragging() I would need a new property that does what dragging currently does including a signal
<dandrader> ah, yeah the dragging() method. I recall I had the very same discussion with Saviq and he wanted it to be like you suggest
<dandrader> mzanetti, majority wins. So please also update the documentation of the dragging property
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, I could probably replace the usage of dragging with checks on status... but currently dragging does exactly what I need... when dragging == true, I need to show the launcher, when dragging == false I need to hide again
<Saviq> \o/
<mzanetti> hehe
<dandrader> mzanetti, it might make sense to update DDA's tests to check for the emission of draggingChanged when rejected is reached....
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok
<greyback> Saviq: dude, you're on holiday, go away
<Saviq> greyback, I am away
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: standup?
<Saviq> ← see
<greyback> Saviq: for someone away, you're remarkably responsive
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, one sec
<nic-doffay> need to grab my mic and all
<paulliu> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/166765
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i may have to do a HUD change, ping me before you do the release
<greyback> mzanetti: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/fix-shell-focus-on-app-close/+merge/166545
<greyback> mzanetti: expect about 30 minutes for a fix for the flicker
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: do you think using the DDA has also impacts on the speed you can reveal the launcher?
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: pmcgowan reports he's not able to reveal the launcher any more most of the times
<mzanetti> I think he's used to drag it out with a gesture from bottom-left towards top-right which is not in the allowed angle any more
<kgunn> mzanetti: i kind of noticed the same difficulty yesterday...wonder if its the swipe velocity value he's got in DDA
<kgunn> felt more speed related to me as i'm an index finger user
<mzanetti> well, now that you say it... Before I really thought I would not be able to keep the straigt direction with my thumb... but yes, it mostly happens when revealing very fast
<mzanetti> nah... seems the direction...
<mzanetti> maybe we need to widen the angle a little
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, it should have no impact on the speed you can reveal the launcher
<larsu> dednick: I see you started working on loading indicator files - do you want a shared library for that or are you fine parsing it yourself? (it's not that big of a format...)
<dednick> larsu: is it ini format?
<larsu> yup
<dednick> larsu: it's ok, i've just used qsettings which supports it.
<larsu> we added some things since oakland, a description is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larsu/libindicator/new-indicator-file-format/revision/491/README
<dednick> larsu: thanks. i'll account those changes into what i have.
<greyback> mzanetti: could you please try out http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5720050/ and check it fixes the launch flicker bug?
<mzanetti> greyback: sure... give me one minute please
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... I wanted to update the tests for the dragging property
<greyback> my internet has become very slow, pushing a branch taking ages
<mzanetti> dandrader: what I did is to add a Q_COMPARE to the if where the gesture becomes rejected
<mzanetti> dandrader: but I intentionally left the Q_COMPARE at the end of the function to 2, but thing is, it becomes 3
<dandrader> greyback, are you using this bash trick? -> alias bzrpushs='bzr push --stacked-on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/phablet/'
<mzanetti> dandrader: which means, we emit draggingChanged even when its not changing
<mzanetti> dandrader: +1 for shorter aliases: alias pu='bzr push --stacked-on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/phablet/'
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> anyways...
<mzanetti> dandrader: do you think that is an issue? should I introduce a m_dragging var and keep track of that to only correctly emit changed signals?
<greyback> dandrader: yep, but seems my speed gone down to 40Kbps
<dandrader> mzanetti, that after your change, right?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes... my change introduces that...
<dandrader> mzanetti, Undecided -> Rejected (draggingChanged(false)), then Rejected -> WaitingForTouch (draggingChanged(false) once again)
<mzanetti> dandrader: exactly
<dandrader> mzanetti, we don't need to introduce an m_dragging variable as it duplicates information and therefore it's liable to get outdated and therefore conflict with other variables
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah... right... we can see if oldstate is !rejected before emitting
<dandrader> mzanetti, better make setStatus() have a bit more context information, so that it knowns also the previous state before emitting the draggingChanged() signal
<dandrader> mzanetti, that way it can differentiate between Rejected -> WaitingForTouch and Recognized -> WaitingForTouch
<dandrader> mzanetti, in which case it will only send the draggingChanged() event for the latter
<dandrader> mzanetti, damn, just read that you had already suggested the same thing. wrote all that for nothing :)
<mzanetti> hehe... at least you got me to think it through once more
<mzanetti> seems save now ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: Recognized -> Undecided is not possible, right? you can only go from WaitingForTouch to Undecided
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. tests pass again and docs. https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-folding-launcher/+merge/166000
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq: here's the bug report https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31491
<mzanetti> dandrader: cheers
<tedg> tsdgeos, A fix that you can try.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/dee-sync/+merge/166819
<tedg> Going to put it on my phone now.
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you want me to review the whole thing?
<mzanetti> dandrader: if you want
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, confirmed, thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, it's been a while since I last reviewed anything of relevant size.
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I'm fine on reviewing this
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. cool.
<dandrader> mzanetti, now that you're familiar with DDA, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInStage/+merge/166777   :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure
<tsdgeos> tedg: ok, me me check too
<mzanetti> tedg: is it a known issue that hud-service goes wild every once in a while?
<mzanetti> happens sinse a week or so
<mzanetti> since
<tedg> mzanetti, Wild?
<mzanetti> tedg: means, on my PC ~20% CPU usage, on the Galaxy Nexus ~80% CPU usage
<mzanetti> unfortunately I couldn't figure yet when exactly it happens
<mzanetti> but every once in a while my fans turn on and I check top and its the hud-service
<tedg> mzanetti, Hmm, no, not aware of anything there.
<mzanetti> same for the phone... every once in a while it starts getting warm and draining batteries
<tedg> Hmm, do you use it a lot?  If nothing else it should shutdown after 10 minutes of non-use.
<mzanetti> tedg: I don't use it at all
<mzanetti> tedg: I have the feeling it happens when the shell goes away or so
<mzanetti> in case it happens again here. is there anything I can do to get more information?
<tedg> Hmm, not sure what could be happening
<tedg> I guess give it a SEGV and generate an apport report?
<mzanetti> tedg: ok... I'll keep an eye on it
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm... seems not to fix the issue
<mzanetti> greyback: do I need to apply the patch in combination of another branch of yours or is trunk fine?
<greyback> mzanetti: on trunk
<mzanetti> greyback: well... it seems better again...
<mzanetti> greyback: still can reproduce it with launching first the phone app and then the gallery
<greyback> mzanetti: let me try that
<mzanetti> (might be related to app startup time as the gallery is the slowest one)
<greyback> mzanetti: huh, I found phone was slowest. The delay could need tweaking.
<greyback> mzanetti: fine on my nexus. I'll admit it's a hacky solution, but right now there's no way for shell to know if an application has drawn its first frame.
<mzanetti> greyback: right... I had the same issue with the blur thing
<mzanetti> greyback: anyways... most of the times your hack seems to work
<greyback> mzanetti: I've put it in a MR https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/phablet-fix-flicker-on-launch/+merge/166829
<tsdgeos> tedg: i can comment indicator-appmenu in debian/control to build on the phone, right?
<mzanetti> greyback: is that a function inside a function?
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
 * mzanetti needs to looka t some C++ code to come down
<gatox> hi.... is the build of phablet working in S?? Because when trying to run the ./build -s ... some of the ppas with the dependencies couldn't be found for S
<tedg> tsdgeos, Yup
<tedg> tsdgeos, I drop the metacity one as well.
<tedg> We should probably just remove that test.
<tedg> tsdgeos, FYI, that branch works for me.
 * tedg is cropping photos like a madman
<tsdgeos> tedg: cool
<tsdgeos> tedg: do you have someone to review it?
<tsdgeos> in the unity-backend team ?
<tsdgeos> i'm still dpkg-buildpking
<tedg> tsdgeos, Uhm, no one in particular.  If you would that'd probably be reasonable to me.
<tedg> Not sure that we have a "hud backend team" anymore.
<tsdgeos> but you have a "all things backend team" :D
<tedg> Heh
<tsdgeos> sure, i can test it first and then have a look at the code
<tsdgeos> should not be that hard (TM)
<tsdgeos> tedg: actually i only need to install libhud-client2_13.10.1daily13.05.23ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb, no?
<tedg> tsdgeos, Yeah, that's all you *need* but I usually do "dpkg -i *.deb" to not think about it :-)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> is the automerger broken?
<tsdgeos> or just sloooow
<tsdgeos> tedg: didn't work, i still got to be the leader of it :-/
<tsdgeos> DeeListModel(0x186e850) DeeListModelPrivate::createRoles synchronized true
<tsdgeos> DeeListModel(0x186e850) DeeListModelPrivate::createRoles numColumns 0
<tsdgeos> DeeListModel(0x186e850) DeeListModelPrivate::createRoles isLeader 1
 * tsdgeos dpkg -i *.deb just in case
<tedg> tsdgeos, And did you reboot?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tedg> Hmm, not sure why it works for me then...
<tsdgeos> well because it did already work
<tsdgeos> randomly
<tedg> Hmm, it never worked for me before.
 * tedg reboots again
<tsdgeos> oh it did work here sometimes
<tsdgeos> maybe you just made it harder to repro
<tsdgeos> yeah same thing :/
<tsdgeos> which makes no sense :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any input on ted's code? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/dee-sync/+merge/166819
<tedg> tsdgeos, So it seems the values above say that it is synchronized, which is what we were checking for.
<tedg> tsdgeos, Perhaps we need to wait for a column?
<tsdgeos> tedg: what mhr3 commented is that you should be the leader
<tsdgeos> i.e. dee_shared_model_is_leader should be true for you
<tsdgeos> thing is i think he said that on synchronized you'd be that
<tedg> Perhaps in the service side we need to wait until we get the name.
<tedg> I think that the leader thing is a race to own the name.
<tedg> It would make sense that the service would win.
<tedg> But, perhaps we're getting cases where it doesn't.
<tsdgeos> tbh i don't know, it's a bit of a pain that this changed out of the blue :-/
<tedg> I don't think anything *changed* other than it's probably a fix or optimization or something like that.
<tedg> Fix with side effects.
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i think i know why this doesn't help
<tsdgeos> you are doing it in the client side :D
<tsdgeos> what mhr3 suggested was doing in the server side
<tsdgeos> or not
<tsdgeos> don't know
 * tsdgeos confused
<tedg> I think we perhaps need both.
<tsdgeos> damn wailing cousin on next door :D
<tedg> Basically ensure that the service is the leader and that we know that on the other side.
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> someone please review this but NOT top approve yet (some changes are still pending merge) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/release-1.79/+merge/166840
<mzanetti> greyback:  maybe? ^
<tsdgeos> tedg: think you can try that?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, tedg, right, it should be on the server side - wait for the model to synchronize before passing it's name over the bus
<mhr3> that will fix things
<greyback> mzanetti: I'll take
<tedg> tsdgeos, Yup, trying.
<tedg> mhr3, Makes sense.
<mhr3> tedg, no need to do it on client side if server ensures that
<tedg> Hating dbus names right now.
<tedg> mhr3, I think it's better to do client side in general as there's less updating that way, perhaps not worth writing the code... but since I already wrote it :-)
<mhr3> tedg, it looks a bit scary, so i'd go with smaller amount of code in this case (for the client)
<greyback> mzanetti: approved (not top level)
<mhr3> tedg, i have an idea - lets implement dbus mutex library ;P
<tedg> mhr3, Heh, I'm so happy to be getting rid of some of our dbus activation stuff already.  I don't need more.
<MCR_> Hi @all :)
<alecu> hi!
<MCR_> andyrock, hi - do you have a minute ?
<MCR_> A volunteer to set up a PPA with Compiz 0.9.10-dev and Unity/nux/libunity for Raring would be needed...
<MCR_> Since we had an ABI break, there is no way to run latest Compiz with latest Unity on Raring without self-compilation...
<MCR_> Seems like *nothing* here builds correctly: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/+recipes
<MCR_> Please see bug #1185778 for details...
<ubot5> bug 1185778 in Unity "Latest Compiz ABI not compatible with Unity anymore: unity : Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20130125" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185778
<MCR_> bregma ?
<MCR_> Trevinho, ^^
<eean> so I have an app that uses org.kde.StatusNotifierWatcher for the statusbar
<eean> but it still isn't showing up in the indicator
<eean> s/statusbar/systray/
<eean> is there logic somewhere on what is 'allowed' in the indicator?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-01
<zgreg> hi
<zgreg> unity's dash blur is still a bit slow for me
<zgreg> I have taken a look at the blur shaders, and it does a *huge* amount of texture lookups
<zgreg> IIRC it does 29 lookups to process a single pixel for both vertical and horizontal filtering, so in total almost 60 lookups for one output pixel!
<zgreg> this seems kind of insane...
<zgreg> also, I noticed there's a more efficient blur implementation in nux already
<zgreg> it uses linear sampling to reduce the number of needed texture lookups
<zgreg> why is this not used?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-02
<NikTh> Hey,
<NikTh> Can we talk here about Unity Next project ?
<NikTh> I have followed the instructions per this page : http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ but to no avail. When I try to ./run I get   "./run: 56: ./run: ./builddir/qml-phone-shell: not found"
<kmohrf> hey, i wrote a plugin for my web audio player to support the ubuntu sound menu today. there are exactly two things that puzzle me, even though i have a working implementation now.
<kmohrf> first thing: there’s a UnityPlaybackState enumeration, that i’m supposed to use to set the player’s status via setPlaybackstate
<kmohrf> but i’m not really sure where this enumeration is available. if i call it from my code, its just undefined. i found the correct values somewhere else, but i agree that enums are more readable than ints ;)
<kmohrf> second: i had to set a manuel timeout before i triggered external.getUnityObject. even a function that runs on document.readyState == "complete" was too early to call this api. is there some other event i’m supposed to use?
<ArtGravity> Hi. Does anyone know how to fix text settings in Unity?  My leading (the spacing between lines) and kerning (spacing between letters) has not been 'right' since the upgrade to Raring (from Quantal).
<ArtGravity> I have been scouring the web for answers since the upgrade and the only thing I have that approaches my situation is an unanswered question on AskUbuntu.com from over a month ago.  I have starred it and keep checking it, but it hasn't changed since I found it.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-26
<mhr3> tsdgeos, where can i find you guys?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: we are in
<tsdgeos> somewhere
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Studio 2 B
<tsdgeos> mhr3: at least me, Saviq's laptop is here but he isn't
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'll need to pick your brainz later
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure, drop by whenever you want
<Saviq> paulliu, I can test the logout branch for real on desktop
<Saviq> paulliu, but also, if unity8 desktop session doesn't work for you, you should try and solve that this week (with Mir folks and/or bregma)
<paulliu> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mterry, fixed the i-network build issue
<Saviq> mterry, build is running now
<mterry> Saviq, thanks
<tsdgeos> mhr3: have a sec?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sure
<mhr3> 2A
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you have a quick look at bug #1323241 and bug #1323273 if they look like dupes of the one you have a fix for?
<ubot5> bug 1323241 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323241
<ubot5> bug 1323241 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1323273 unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323241
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> whoa we're getting inline comments in LP!
<Saviq> bug #609297 !
<ubot5> bug 609297 in Launchpad itself "need ability to do in-line reviews" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609297
<Cimi> Saviq, should be better now
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/220662
<Cimi> who can review?
<Cimi> mterry_, what did we need to do with the wizard to get it working with split greeter?
<mterry_> Cimi, mostly just some upstart changes.  I have a branch, let me see
<mterry_> Cimi, lp:~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi.split (has the very simple upstart change plus a bunch of cleanup)
<Cimi> mterry_, does it work?
<Cimi> mterry_, Saviq told me the wizard.wifi wasn't after latest mir changes
<mterry_> Cimi, I'll have to retest, but it was working.  Though now that there isn't a boot animation on the device, there is a "black gap" between closing the wizard and the greeter showing
<mterry_> Cimi, it also needs some work because it sets the "has run" file in the greeter's home directory
<mterry_> Cimi, but that is not persistent across boots (we can make it so, but we just have to do that)
<Cimi> mterry_, let's ask to put everything in a silo
<Cimi> then we test
<mterry_> Cimi, well the persistence setting is in the lxc-config package, which I don't think is silo'd up
<mterry_> Cimi, but making that folder persistent may have some knock-on-effects -- we probably want to make sure that logrotate is being run for the greeter
<mterry_> Cimi, but sure, we should get a testing silo anyway
<Cimi> mterry_, I usually put a rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu.../wizard-has-run in rc.local
<Cimi> to help testing
<mterry_> Cimi, right.  But I'm saying that the $HOME for the greeter is tossed every boot, so unless we fix that, users will see the wizard every boot
<Cimi> ah I see
<mterry_> Cimi, but fixing that means we should make sure that logrotate is being used etc
<Cimi> mterry_, first thing first though, make sure the wizard runs fine with mir etc
<Cimi> mterry_, maybe just a system side setting instead a file
<mterry_> Cimi, side setting?
<Cimi> since we set the wifi and other settings
<Cimi> let's set as well the flag wizard has run
<mterry_> Cimi, you mean in AccountsService?
<Cimi> mterry_, gsettings or so
<mterry_> Cimi, gsettings is stored in $HOME too
<mterry_> Cimi, AccountsSettings isn't, but such settings aren't really what it was designed for (not that we couldn't abuse it, but it would be an abuse  :))
<Cimi> ok
<mterry_> Saviq, all branches in silo 002 are approved, I believe
<mterry_> Saviq, only missing piece is the lxc update that will unblock the cgmanager crash fix
<mterry_> Saviq, we *could* land without blocking on that.  But about 1 in 40 boots will not work (and about 1 in 20 boots will report a cgmanager crash file)
<mterry_> The lack of booting I imagine would screw up all our QA labs
<mterry_> As well as be annoying  :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1323318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323318 in Unity 8 "Recent apps category not collapsing properly if 2 rows of apps are closed at once" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it only happens on phone, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can't get the recent apps category to show up at all with the fake stuff
<tsdgeos> no?
<mzanetti> nope...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think that's a bug in the MockApplicationManager tho
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> rsalveti, would unity8 taking *ages* to start (or at all) in x86 emulator be related to the CPU speed detection?
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, you'll be landing the Qt silo soonish will you? should we wait with anything unity8?
<rsalveti> Saviq: that's one issue that delays the startup for every app that uses libpgm
<rsalveti> because of the benchmark it uses to calculate the cpu mhz
<rsalveti> when testing it locally it's quite faster when the cpu mhz are correct
<rsalveti> or when the env var is available
<Saviq> rsalveti, I wonder then if we should do that even earlier than in unity8 job?
<rsalveti> Saviq: I thought about adding it as a generic system env var, which could be part of touch session, but as the unity8 is the first client using that code, that was already enough
<rsalveti> I can give it a try and move it to the ubuntu touch session scrip
<rsalveti> script
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, so you tell me, I will accept it, but just have a think whether it makes sense to have it earlier?
<rsalveti> yup, will give it a try, I thought about this some weeks ago and I had some reason for it to be in unity8, but can't remember right now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1319907 https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1323318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319907 in Unity 8 "Carousel overlay not always shown" [High,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323318 in Unity 8 "Recent apps category not collapsing properly if 2 rows of apps are closed at once" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-27
<Mirv> Saviq: forgot to answer, but no I'm not allowed to land it before all bugs are fixed and QA verified. the silo is preparation only so the components in there are not really locked.
<Saviq> Mirv, ok thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, another one (or is it the same?) bug #1323347
<ubot5> bug 1323347 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323347
<Mirv> Saviq: the biggest problems currently are media playback, and the crashers.. I think unity8 is crashing too occasionally for some reason.
<Saviq> Mirv, mhm
<mzanetti> Saviq: the stack trace doesn't really tell me anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know, but did you land the one you thought would fix things?
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it landed yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where was it?
 * mzanetti searches
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-crash-on-invalid-app/+merge/220636
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, just found it
<mzanetti> Saviq: in any case, if this really fixes those crashes, we have a weird problem in ApplicationManager :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<Saviq> mzanetti, could I ask you to prepare a silo with the MP queue we have ACKed for unity8
<mhr3> tsdgeos, in meeting?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, we're in Studio 1 with Mark and Jane talking over the dash
<mhr3> k
<mzanetti> Saviq: including? lp:~mterry/unity8/split
<mterry> mzanetti, not that one, there will be conflicts
<mzanetti> ok
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll need to re-merge and have a separate silo landing
<mzanetti> yup. that's what I thought. Doesn't sound like one to be just released in a pile of others
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you confirm that the scopeview test failure in here is not caused by this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/organiccgridcrash/+merge/220651
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah that should be fixed elsewhere
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and organicgrid isn't even used yet in the qml :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what you need?
<mzanetti> how should I know :P
<mhr3> tsdgeos, wanted to ask about the null vs "" thing in js
<mhr3> tsdgeos, are we going to use it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fwiw qt docs don't recommend differentiating the two
<tsdgeos> mhr3: in qstring or in js?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, qstring
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't really care to be honest, if you prefer the bool, let's go with it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ok, bool it is
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and another question i had, what's the order of operations when you activate a subdep?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, get(), load(), get()?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you add the bool to the pad?
<mhr3> sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: honestly, the order is "random"
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's qml declarative stuff after all
<tsdgeos> can't really "serialize" it easily
<tsdgeos> is that a problem for you?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, shouldn't be, just wanted to make tests do things as closely as possible to what dash would do
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so my understanding, i'll do load, then currentDepartment will change and i'll go a get
<Saviq> vila, hey, meet mzanetti, he's got the MBP with nvidia turned off
<Saviq> vila, and bug #1292830
<ubot5> bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Huge black borders around windows after resuming" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292830
<vila> Saviq: ack, the switch VTs trick did work for me twice already, I subscribe to the bug
<tsdgeos> mhr3: added a comment to the pad about the properties vs loaded
<vila> mzanetti: where are you ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ack
<vila> mzanetti: and when do you have a few minutes to compare configs ? (I have a MBAir ~2nd gen)
<mzanetti> vila: sure
<mzanetti> vila: I'm in ballroom 2b atm
<vila> mzanetti: coming to you ;)
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> tedg, what's the status of GPS/location system settings properties?
<Saviq> mterry, "start on unity8-greeter-started" looks wrong?
<Saviq> mterry, shouldn't it be "start on started unity8-greeter"?
<mterry> Saviq, well...  unity8-greeter isn't a real job.  But it emits some "job like signals" -- namely starting and started -- so that other jobs can listen if they want (like welcome wizard)
<tedg> Cimi, We're waiting on platform api changes, which are waiting on location service changes.
<Saviq> mterry, ok got it
<tedg> Cimi, Basically not useful until all of that lands.
<mterry> Saviq, I chose to make them namespaced rather then emitting "start JOB=unity8-greeter" since I didn't want to make people think it was a real thing
<Saviq> mterry, understood
<mhr3> tsdgeos, getting close to having something testable, can we try the two branches together? (after lunch)
<dpm> Hi Saviq, Wellark, do you happen to know where the CANCEL and DONE texts from the Unlock SIM dialog come from? I can't find them up for translation anywhere, but I'm not too sure which project to look at
<luv> ChrisTownsend: hey, just curious - what's the progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1063617 ? Is it going to 14.04 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063617 in compiz (Ubuntu) "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey
<sil2100> pstolowski: so, we checked and see that there is something like dh_click, provided by click-dev
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Yeah, we plan on getting it in 14.04 as an SRU, but the SRU process can take some time to complete.
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok,and why is this failing sometimes?
<sil2100> pstolowski: this is a good question - I guess it might be what you said that some nodes have it installed for some reasons and some might not, sadly I have no tools of checking that
<sil2100> Oh, he's gone
<dednick> mardy: hi
<mardy> dednick: hi! Are you in Malta? :-)
<dednick> mardy: yes, you?
<mardy> dednick: nope, I was there last week
<dednick> mardy: ah. ok, that might have helped if we were at the same time :)
<dednick> mardy: There really is no way to get the mir connection from a qt app as I see it. Even if we used something like QPlatformNativeInterface::nativeResourceForIntegration, We would still only be accessing the platform-api abstraction.
<dednick> mardy: And anyway, as I said, you cannot add a process by PID for a process which contains 2 mir connections.
<dednick> *add a session
<dednick> because we need to uniquely identify the session which we want to add to the trust session.
<mardy> dednick: well, if we were able to get the mir connection, we wouldn't have 2 mir connections (we wouldn't create a second connection, but use the one from QGuiApplication to create the trusted session)
<dednick> mardy: ok.
<dednick> mardy: so what happens if 2 dbus requests come in for a trust session?
<dednick> mardy: thinking ahead of time here
<dednick> mardy: presumably you only have one process running for the online accounts daemon.
<mardy> dednick: yes, it's a single process
<mardy> dednick: since we can't have more than one trusted session at a time, I think we'd have to return an error
<dednick> mardy: it's only one at a time for now.
<dednick> mardy: we've just limited it for first phase. Not sure if you're doing the same.
<mardy> dednick: at the moment we create a new QWindow for each request, but without trusted session support these look like "rogue" window, they are not made transient to the application which requested them
<dednick> ok. so one app with multiple windows. hm.
<dednick> i dont think thats supported in mir at the moment.
<mardy> dednick: when we implement phase 1 of the trusted session, we'll accept the limitation of 1 window at a time
<mardy> dednick: it seems to work :-)
<dednick> mardy: in mir?
<dednick> seeing 2 windows at once?
<mardy> dednick: I admit that I didn't try making more than one request at the same time lately, but IIRC it was working at some time
<dednick> hm. ok. i've never seen a multiple surface app working  before.
<mardy> dednick: anyway, for the time being we are fine with the limitation
<mardy> dednick: but I guess that eventually you'll have to support the case of one process having more than one window, if not for the desktop
<dednick> mardy: let me talk to mir people. might be able to use a pre-created connection for a qt app.
<Saviq> dpm, did you get a reply on the SIM screen translation?
<Saviq> dpm, it's in unity8
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/departments
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it should work with the scope-tool, right?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i hope so ^_^
<tsdgeos> mhr3: want me to drop over
<tsdgeos> ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'm coming :)
<tsdgeos> ok, so didn't work :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/department-support
<dednick> mardy: how much work would it be to split dbus & gui processes? I'm not sure we're going to get another solution in time.
<mardy> dednick: a lot, I'm afraid there might be no time for that either
<mardy> dednick: it's risky, but not impossible
<Cimi> Saviq, is the suru switch in a silo?
<dednick> mardy: what is actually done over dbus? just the initiation of the UI?
<mardy> dednick: mainly that, but the problem is that it's not a fire-and-forget thing, the two parts need to communicate to each other
<dednick> mardy: what project is it in?
<Saviq> Cimi, 006
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick, so, I did https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/suru-theme/+merge/220739
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah was reviewing that indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick, and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/207991 has an abuse of the Event component
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick, we could rename that component or maybe "fork" the Standard one
<dednick> mardy: problem is that I don't think platform-api will ever give us direct access to a mir connection. Might have to actually create trust session apis in platform-api and then somehow call that from qt api.
<dednick> Saviq: standard=event?
<Saviq> dednick, well, event is just label + optional colorized icon and secondary label
<Saviq> dednick, so we could just make it what it is
<Saviq> s/make/name/
<mardy> dednick: sorry, I missed your previous message. So, this is the latest code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/signon-ui/files
<mardy> dednick: look under src/main.cpp
<dednick> Saviq: ok. can rename.
<Saviq> dednick, if you do it - same branch? (it's under ~unity-team)
<dednick> Saviq: ok. thanks
<dednick> mardy: ok, i'll have a look in a bit.
<mzanetti> Wellark: ping
<dednick> Saviq: why did you change it from ListItem.Standard? The EventMenu is not really a "standard" one. I think i did it because the ListItem.Standard doesn't support icon colouring.
<dednick> Saviq: in which case the settings-ui wont colour them
<Saviq> dpm, PinLockscreen.qml in unity8
<dednick> Saviq: technically, the event item should be a ListItem.Standard with a control: Label {}
<Saviq> dednick, icon size
<dednick> Saviq: does that not need fixing in ListItem.Standard as well?
<Saviq> dednick, well that's what we discussed with Mathieu today
<Saviq> dednick, but no outcome yet
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, I didn't put a lot of thought into what I did, I just wanted to get it as close as possible
<Saviq> dednick, with as little work as possible
<Saviq> dednick, so if you have a better approach - by all means!
<Wellark> mzanetti: pong
<Cimi> Saviq, testing, looks fine
<Cimi> Saviq, what was the icon in the indicator that needed the ubuntushape border to be removed?
<Saviq> Cimi, not indicator
<Saviq> Cimi, settings app
<Cimi> ah right
<Saviq> Cimi, in language - same issue ListItem.Standard vs. Event
<Saviq> Cimi, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/suru-shots/
<Wellark> Saviq: what about PinLockscreen.qml ?
<Mirv> mourning shots
<Wellark> are you modifying it?
<Saviq> Wellark, just i18n.tr
<Saviq> Wellark, we could add it to mzanetti's branch but it's landing already
<Wellark> Saviq: hmm.. is there any strings in that?
<Wellark> afaik there should not be.
<Saviq> Wellark, "CANCEL", "DONE"
<Wellark> Saviq: oh, right..
<Wellark> Saviq: so, the mzanetti lockscreen work is landing currently?
<Saviq> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/make-lockscreen-translatable/+merge/221084 - please let me know if you find more that we didn't...
<Wellark> dpm: btw, due to unfortunate historical reasons the "Please Enter SIM PIN" that you see on the sim unlock dialog is currently hardcoded string in the unity8 tree
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<Wellark> so, if there is an expo coming, just make sure nobody is getting to the PUK entry stage :)
<elopio> mzanetti: do you have time to help me?
<Saviq> elopio, maybe I can?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there's something weird in the model, i'm getting the issue as well in unit tests
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ah, "good" i guess :D
<mhr3> good for you anyway :)
<mhr3> woo, fixed
<tsdgeos> :)
<dednick> Saviq: how do i run with the suru theme?
<dednick> Saviq: nevermind
<mzanetti> elopio: hey, yes, I would. are you around?
<dpm> thanks Saviq for the translations update. Wellark, we must be using another string, then, as the prompt to enter the SIM PIN does appear translated to me. Only Cancel and Done were not translated
<Cimi> Trevinho, https://twitter.com/honestburgers/status/471298858363142144/photo/1
<Trevinho> Cimi: :-Q_____
<mhr3> Saviq, in meetings? with albert?
<elopio> mzanetti: Saviq already helped me.
<elopio> I was doing something stupid, not addig the anchors to the component.
<mzanetti> ah ok... sorry for missing your ping before
<mzanetti> elopio: ^
<elopio> mzanetti: I'll look for you or him when I get blocked again.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-28
<Saviq> Cimi, mterry, please have a look at bug #1322233 - that's the last failing one
<ubot5> bug 1322233 in Unity 8 "Greeter tests fail and can't be discerned" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322233
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1322233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322233 in Unity 8 "Greeter tests fail and can't be discerned" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1322233
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you remember about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1297308 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297308 in Unity 8 "new-scope's scopes-scope cards lack leftMargins and text-vCenter if no mascot is set" [Medium,In progress]
<mterry> Saviq, tsdgeos, Cimi: those tests *may* be fixed by split greeter
<mhr3> dednick, tsdgeos closeby?
<mhr3> make him appear here pls
<dednick> mhr3: he's fiddling with unity8-desktop
<mhr3> dednick, aight, just tell him that it's pushed
<dednick> mhr3: he says thanks
<dednick> mardy: ping.
<mardy> dednick: hi!
<dednick> mardy: hi. so i was looking at the signon-ui, and yeah. it's going to be a bit of a pain in the arse.
<dednick> I haven't really got a solution yet.
<mardy> dednick: yes, it's quite complex. I actually have a couple of files which implement a simple IPC based on stdin/stdout, but there's much more than that to be done, in order to split the UI into another process
<mardy> dednick: do you think it would be difficult to export the mir connection from QGuiApplication? I guess that that would only involve changes to the QPA plugin, or is there more than that?
<dednick> mardy: qpa uses platform-api, not mir directly.
<mardy> dednick: ah, right, you even told me that yesterday :-)
<dednick> mardy: actually, i'm just thinking now. I may have a solution. give me a minute.
<dednick> mardy: we could create a separate process for the trust helper rather than the signon-ui, and add by pid.
<paulliu> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7534738/
<mardy> dednick: right, that would be much easier
<dednick> 1) dbus invoke requestAccess.
<dednick> 2) create trust helper process (argv=originating app pid , signon-ui pid)
<dednick> 2.1) create mir_connection
<dednick> 2.2) start trust_session(originating app pid)
<dednick> 2.3) trust_session_add_pid(signon-ui pid)
<dednick> mardy: ^
<dednick> 3) signon-ui process: create view for request
<mardy> dednick: and for adding more clients later on (at the moment we don't need that, but we'll have for 14.10), it could just print the address of the mir socket to stdout, and signon-ui could read that and pass it to the new clients
<dednick> mardy: um. that might be a bit more work...
<mardy> dednick: yes, but it's not important now, and maybe by then we'll even have a better solution
<mardy> dednick: anyway, thanks for your suggestion, it sounds indeed like something we could use now
<dednick> mardy: cool.
<dednick> mardy: the only problem may be that the signon-ui might be rejected by mir connection authorization. But we might be able to just add it to a whitelist.
<dednick> for now.
<mardy> dednick: why would it be rejected? Can't one add just any client to the session?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7534797/
<dednick> mardy: because it's not an "application" (not started with upstart/dekstop_file_hint)
<mzanetti> Wellark: enhanced PIN lockscreen now coming to an image near you
<mhr3> Saviq, is u8 now supposed to be x-buildable?
<mhr3> Saviq, i suppose no is the answer? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7534866/
<Saviq> mhr3, not until SDK releases http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/revision/1075
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can you add the bug number you created for indicator-session at https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373 ?
<paulliu> charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1323992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323992 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Logout doesn't call com.canonical.Unity.Session.RequestLogout" [Undecided,New]
<charles> paulliu, thanks. I'll investigate today
<tsdgeos> bregma: in which room are you?
<bregma> tsdgeos, ballroom
<tsdgeos> bregma: do you have 2 minutes for us?
<bregma> tsdgeos, it depends....
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> so you have
<bregma> yes
<tsdgeos> there in a sec
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, was looking through qtdeclarative, i didn't find a way to the override image provider for all http stuff
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/cache-network-data/+merge/221079 is a first step - at least for the network
<Saviq> mhr3, but UITK does put all images through the @foo mechanism
<Saviq> mhr3, so it must be possible there
<mhr3> Saviq, @foo mechanism? what's that?
<Saviq> mhr3, when you have a blah@20.png asset, it would get rescaled to the current GU automagically
<Saviq> mhr3, @20 means the asset was prepared for a GU of 20px
<mhr3> ah, interesting
 * mhr3 looks at uitk too then
<Mirv> I wonder if someone could land https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/fix-launcher-tests-with-5.3/+merge/220623 and https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/qtubuntu/fix-1321189/+merge/220613 so that no manual builds would be needed for those in the Qt 5.3 PPA:s?
<Mirv> in other words, they now regress every time they're updated without those branches in the archives
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you pick the first one? ^
<Mirv> it would also help to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.3 down two notches :)
<mzanetti> meh... already approved. sorry
 * mzanetti will see how to land it asap
<mzanetti> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> thanks mzanetti!
<Mirv> for anyone craving for more polished Qt 5.3 packages, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005 is the place - but on device you currently lose keyboard because of FTBFS bug #1323962
<ubot5> bug 1323962 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maliit-framework fails to build on Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323962
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> done!
<tsdgeos> that was fast!
<mzanetti> :D
<Mirv> functionally it should be ~identical to qt5-beta2 because it's the same code, but the abi:s are bumped, symbols are there so you actually catch these kind of dependency problems like what's needing a rebuild
<Mirv> albert is teh fastest
<mzanetti> he is
<mzanetti> Mirv: I'm not the right one to review alf's branch
<mzanetti> but will take care about the unity-api stuff
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok
<Mirv> rsalveti: would alf's branch https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/qtubuntu/fix-1321189/+merge/220613 fall on your turf or is there anyone else to review/land it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, can you pull again? changed when endResetModel is emitted, looked wrong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure
<rsalveti> Mirv: I can take a look
<Mirv> rsalveti: thank you
<tsdgeos> mhr3: still looks good
<mhr3> tsdgeos, coolio, separating into unity-api then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, will ping you with mps once done
<Cimi> Saviq, it's likely that tests fail for SDK change
<Cimi> Saviq, there is no altered code in unity8 on those tests failing, but there was a big rework on textfield etc
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> Saviq, two of them could be races, will check after break
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong, something's happening?
<mhr3> sil2100, have some issue with hud, can we meet for a coffee and talk about it?
<sil2100> mhr3: depends on what problems you have, since I don't know if I'm the right person to help ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: in case needed: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/shorts/
<mhr3> sil2100, you want a coffee anyway, dont you? :)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! I guess I have access to s-jenkins today it seems, but this is more convinient
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, let's meet around coffee in 10 minutes :)
<mhr3> sil2100, k
<mhr3> sil2100, heading there
<robru> sil2100, hey, 100% (all 7) tests pass for shorts app, you are go for launch
<apw> can anyone point me at the python3 library to talk to the messaging indicator
<larsu> apw: it's in the indicator-messages source package (libmessaging-menu)
<larsu> libmessaging-menu-dev installs docs for devhelp
<larsu> sadly, someone took down the python docs from the website, so those are only in C
<apw> larsu, hey thanks, will look at that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: we have something that "works" for departments now (i.e. mhr3's plugin + my qml code + mhr3's test scope work)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is there any "non test" scope that we could use?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes and no.. i've a branch for click scope, but it needs you to run fake click server (i've a python script for that as well).
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I can try to test all that if you point me to your branches
<davidcalle> pstolowski, on that topic, is there a decision on how/when remote scopes should declare their departments?
<davidcalle> (also, hi :) )
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so it's https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/department-support and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/departments/+merge/221072
<pstolowski> davidcalle, hi! not yet, we'll hopefully get to that very soon (I had a very brief discussion with facundobatista about that)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: and you need a newer libunity-scopes-api or something, but i guess you have that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you need to be on utopic, are you?
<davidcalle> pstolowski, ok thanks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yup, no worries
<dandrader> mzanetti, qmake PREFIX=/usr CONFIG+=debug
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping me if you come across something that you think doesn't work
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sure
<pstolowski> compiling..
<sil2100> mhr3: so, strange thing, as from what you mentioned I was expecting a new version of hud in trusty
<mhr3> Saviq, can we talk about the caching once you have a moment?
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, should be free before lunch
<sil2100> mhr3: but actually I don't see any version like that, there's just that the version that was in UNAPPROVED got removed somehow
<sil2100> mhr3: did I misunderstand something?
<mhr3> sil2100, hmmm, maybe i did when talking to pete about it, let me look at it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's wrong in the tests?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which tests?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: qmluitests
<sil2100> mhr3: anyway, we'll have to just republish it somehow, since I don't see any direct upload at least
 * mzanetti checks
<sil2100> So it might have been removed and need a new push
<dandrader> greyback, solved the blocked qt app issue!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well you said it was very broken :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but i see now that lightdm didn't start :S
<mzanetti> oh that one. not sure if it was a temporary issue or not
<tsdgeos> seems it is
<greyback> dandrader: \o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/ looks "better"
<greyback> dandrader: what was it?
<dandrader> greyback, well... maybe not. it fixed my simple qml app but system-settings is still getting kinda stuck.. but the situation improved a bit anyway
<mhr3> sil2100, hm, so there's some changes in the changelog in the branch
<mhr3> sil2100, i think it'll be best to rebuild it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, will the departments be also displayed in scope-tool?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes
<sil2100> mhr3: in trusty trunk you mean?
<pstolowski> cool
<mhr3> sil2100, no, in the mp
<mhr3> sil2100, pete pushed them an hour ago trying to sync everything
<mhr3> sil2100, so, rebuild + publish again?
<mhr3> sil2100, seems the misunderstanding was that the missing changelog entries were coming from proposed, not release
<mhr3> although i thought we already had them there...
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, the stuff in -proposed was the previously verification-failed SRU...
<mhr3> merge weirdness
<sil2100> mhr3: you can rebuild and we can republish then
<mhr3> sil2100, k, pushing teh button
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/95/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Shell__initTestCase/ in your lightdm branch
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> infographics branch i mean
<tsdgeos> Cimi: looks like that is a regression
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is this running with the required branch?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no
<Cimi> let's run it locally then
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: you have a few <<<<<<< in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/+merge/214020
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: can you fix them?
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't look like has anything to do with infographics
<Cimi> Saviq, Unable to assign [undefined] to QUrl
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: sure
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yay, mostly works :), there is an issue with leaf that i'm currently looking into, could be something wrong on my side
<Cimi> Saviq, I haven't touched that code
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: nice, tell me if you need something
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: cool tx
<mzanetti> dandrader: o/
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: so...  word is that the kernel fix that split silo is waiting on is winding its way through Ubuntu process.  Which will be done tomorrow apparently.   Do we want to consider landing the silo in the meantime, with the expectation that both will land about the same time?  There's the risk that the cgmanager update will still be delayed by tomorrow for random reasons...
<Saviq> mterry, we could put it through the testing and mark it tested: true
<Saviq> mterry, with a note to not publish it before the kernel thing lands
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> wdyt?
<mterry> sure?
<Saviq> mterry, I really don't want to break smoketesting :|
<Saviq> mterry, although we did determine that it shouldn't?
<Saviq> mterry, so the fallback is that it won't boot every 20 times or so?
<mterry> Saviq, theory is it shouldn't
<Saviq> fallout
<Saviq> mterry, let's just do what I said, we won't land anything unity8 in between
<mterry> Saviq, did not test by running unlock-and-reboot script 40 times.  But maybe I should today to test that
<Saviq> mterry, it also needs to go through QA signoff, so it will take until tomorrow anyway
<mterry> Saviq, ok, well let's start that train then
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<Saviq> mterry, should we rebuild the silo yet again or are we good with what's there?
<mterry> Saviq, it's good
<mterry> Saviq, I merged and rebuilt unity8 today
<Saviq> mterry, I need to sort out the silos, qtubuntu, ubuntu-touch-session and unity-mir are all in other silos as well
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: having problems seting up the thing as per your email, can you come over and help me?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: have a sec?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sure
<mhr3> tsdgeos, should i come over?
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the changed signals we have in unity-api are pretty inconsistent
<mhr3> tsdgeos, some of them do have param, others don't
<mhr3> tsdgeos, shouldn't we consolidate it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and what's the desired signature for those signals?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wops, coming over
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity-api/departments
<cwayne1> ooh departments
<tsdgeos> bregma: with the help of Saviq we ended up with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/fix_logout/+merge/221238
<tsdgeos> bregma: can you review?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ↑↑↑
<bregma> OK, I'll add it to my queue
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping?
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/workaround_lp1324159/+merge/221248
<Saviq> Cimi, tx
<paulliu> jhodapp, hi. Do you have the script to resize system.img?
<jhodapp> paulliu, not anymore, it was a pastebin that I don't have anymore
<jhodapp> paulliu, I can help you a bit later, got a meeting to head to now
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong?
<paulliu> jhodapp, ok. thanks a lot.
<jhodapp> np
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i''ve added docu and the tests to the mr
<mhr3> tsdgeos, awesome, thx
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so it even compiles now?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yeah!
<mhr3> yey! :)
<Saviq> mterry, the devices are flashed, but I'm afraid we need to wait for qtubuntu and unity-mir to land from silo 008
<mterry> Saviq, I had MacSlow play with them, he got some crashes but I'm trying to see if they are related or not (one was in system-settings, so I doubt it, but the other was in unity8)
<Saviq> mterry, kk
<Saviq> mterry, so, one thing that we always drop the ball on... package cross-deps (Breaks, Depends etc. ), do we have them proper in silo 002?
<mterry> Saviq, I believe so...  We certainly have the breaks/depends right between the unity8 packages.  As for depending on specific versions of other packages in the silo...  Not really.  But mostly because unity8-greeter *can* work alone without the other updates, but it just shouldn't
<mterry> Saviq, ubuntu-touch-session will depend on unity8-greeter, to pull it into the image
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, sure, if it doesn't *really* Break, we don't need it, just want to make sure that stuff doesn't break if you "apt install $foo"
<Saviq> mterry, experience might not be great, but that's expected in that case
<mterry> Saviq, is it common that an app crash tears down unity8?
<mterry> Saviq, apt-get install foo should be fine
<Saviq> mterry, the counter-argument is that we might get a migration from proposed and an image that builds with broken behavior
<Saviq> in case things migrate separately
<mterry> Saviq, you mean a partial migration situation?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> mterry, re: crash, it happens, but is not common
<Saviq> mterry, and if you can get a trace, please do
<mterry> Saviq, hmm...  I *think* we'd be mostly fine on silo 002.  Biggest problem would probably be USC landing separately
<mterry> Saviq, can't get a good trace yet
<mterry> And not reproducable
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, please think about where we should bump/add Provides/Breaks
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> s/Provides/Depends
<mterry> Saviq, no Breaks should be needed
<mterry> Everything can land solo
<mterry> Only question is if we might need some depends for expected behavior
<mterry> Couldn't hurt to add one for USC
<dednick> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1324184
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324184 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "UnityThemeIconProvider: Icons fall back to lower priority themes before checking alternative names" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-29
<tsdgeos> mterry_: can you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/workaround_lp1324159/+merge/221248 ?
<mterry_> tsdgeos, ah yes, you asked yesterday.  On it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mzanetti hi, any comments to the email I sent re progress?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sorry hadn't seen the email, will read now
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yeah, looks good to me from a launcher's point of view
<mzanetti> pstolowski: I think tsdgeos has some things to discuss with you guys tho (how the card will be updated/changed in order to connect to install manager etc)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos ok, we certainly need to work out the details
<mzanetti> yeah. also the D-Bus interface
<mzanetti> pstolowski: alecu: should we do another short meeting to figure requirements for the dbus interface today or tomorrow?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, alecu is currently leaving
<mzanetti> oh... i c
<mzanetti> ok well, I can summarize it up in the mail I guess. shouldn't be very much from my side anyways
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and a conflict in the unity-api branch :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: where?
<tsdgeos> i don't get any :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, changelog
<mhr3> tsdgeos, according to lp anyway
<tsdgeos> that is weird, i just merged fine
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pushed the merge
<mhr3> hm, lp is weird sometimes
<mhr3> but you made it happy
<mhr3> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgckxhNC1Yc3R0QmM/edit the tiny wikipedia logo in the corner is an emblem, and the same should be supported in the preview header widget
<Cimi> mhr3, and code^
<Cimi> ?
<mhr3> Cimi, what code?
<Cimi> mhr3, there must be some scope code to enable them
<mhr3> Cimi, currently there are no scopes which would be providing them
<Cimi> mhr3, I don't care
<Cimi> mhr3, what would be the API?
<mhr3> Cimi, but they'd be in "emblem" key
<mhr3> "emblem": emblem_uri
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oki, added the description to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/departments/+merge/221241 and a comment with the pad url to the api we agreed on
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7542568/
<mzanetti> elopio: if you still have that issue from yesterday, please push the code to some branch and I'll have a look
<elopio> mzanetti: I have the test working nicely \o/
<mzanetti> elopio: awesome :)
<elopio> mzanetti: but I have some questions, where are you?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hi
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/unity.scopes.CategoryRenderer/
<mzanetti> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-typeString-to-UbuntuTestCase/+merge/221340
<elopio> mzanetti: thank you!
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong!
<mhr3> sil2100, do you have the powers to just press the retry button here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/+build/6047872
<mhr3> something odd happened there
<sil2100> mhr3: I should have! Let me look
<sil2100> Oh, failing tests, let me re-run then
<sil2100> mhr3: it's re-running
<mhr3> sil2100, ty
<sil2100> yw
<elopio> mzanetti: I forgot. You need to propose your branch against staging.
<elopio> lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<mzanetti> that's news
<mzanetti> ok, will do
<mzanetti> thank
<mzanetti> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-typeString-to-UbuntuTestCase/+merge/221348
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pushed unity-api change
<mzanetti> mterry_: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/shortAppIds-0.1.9/+merge/219377
<elopio> mzanetti: one more thing, you need to update the components.api file.
<mzanetti> elopio: ah right... thanks!
<Trevinho> mhr3: so... your user script seems to work well also with the new launchpad reviews! :-)
<mhr3> trevinho, heh thx for checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what will happen with departments on the tablet?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they are wiiiiiiiiiide
<tsdgeos> probably not best idea ever ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's bad, let's make them wiiiiide until 60gu and then back to 40gu?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so make the bar full width
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but align to the right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bar full width, button + the dept view 40÷60GU
<mterry_> Saviq, I don't want to block landing on that manta flash issue - what do you think?
<mterry_> mzanetti, also, I subbed you to the launcher fix review
<elopio> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/qmltest1/+merge/221263
<elopio> tests are passing
<elopio> I deleted 4 autopilot tests, that will make you happy.
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split-logrotate/+merge/221026
<mterry> Saviq, fyi, the other appid merge is https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split-appurl/+merge/221380
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-30
<mterry> dednick, sudo apt-get install ofono-phonesim-autostart
<Cimi> mterry, can we demo the wizard from your split greeter branch plus privacy?
<mterry> Cimi, we *could* but I wouldn't think it's very flashy
<mterry> Cimi, but if you like, we can load up a phone with it
<mterry> dednick, sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<mterry> dednick, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/dial-number 199
<mterry> dednick, mc-tool dump
<mterry> dednick, mc-tool update ofono/ofono/account0 string:modem-objpath=/phonesim
<mterry> dednick, mc-tool reconnect ofono/ofono/account0
<Saviq> mterry, found a behaviour change in split... long left-swipe does not get you to Apps :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we have some sort of spec for the cards?
<mzanetti> Saviq: as in: which json string generates which card
<Saviq> mzanetti, tryCard
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... that's what I'm using right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, but also https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit
<mzanetti> Saviq: trying to find how to place 3 cards next to each other
<Saviq> mzanetti, that might not be totally up to date though
<mzanetti> tryCard only does one
<Saviq> mzanetti, card-size: "small"
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> cool
<facundobatista> hola :)
<mzanetti> facundobatista: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit
<Saviq> mzanetti, the scope tool will also show you
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, cool, thanks
<Trevinho> mhr3: that was the place RivaReno Gelato http://tripadvisor.com/4725606?m=19907 :)
<mterry> tedg, you around?  I want help with click database formats
<tedg> mterry, In a meeting right now, but it's winding down.
<mzanetti> facundobatista: tsdgeos
<facundobatista> mzanetti, thanks
<mterry> tedg, I figured it out.  If you pass empty string as the app name, it gives empty string back (also seems to accept any invalid app name).  (Qt was promoting null to "" for me)
<tedg> mterry, Ah, interesting, yeah we don't check it. We could if we're getting the manifest already.
<tedg> bregma, Here is the branch that adds the xmir helper: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/xmir-support/+merge/221495
<mhr3> Saviq, so yea, subclass members are already destroyed when the parent destructor runs
<mhr3> karni, ping?
<karni> mhr3: pong
<mhr3> karni, did you try to run your scope under debugger?
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy
<karni> mhr3: no I haven't, let me attempt doing that
<mhr3> karni, let me try to help you with that
<karni> mhr3: that is kind of you, thank you
<karni> mhr3: you suggest using SDK, or gdb from CLI?
<mhr3> karni, doesn't work from sdk :)
<karni> mhr3: aha. "&"warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Inappropriate ioctl for device\n""
<xnox> Where is golang cgo based unity scope binding or some such?! =)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-26
<tsdgeos> dednick: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_indicators_update_state/+merge/260104 ? Makes sense? i think it fixes the occasional race with the timer i mentioned on friday
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. will have to check it out. Need to make sure we don't need to update while dragging.
<dednick> and that it updates when we let go
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure, need CI to run too, to make sure i didn't broke something else :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: seems to work
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> let's see what CI says
<dednick> sure :)
<dednick> tsdgeos: are there any scope qmltests which contain video cards?
<dednick> multiple i mean
<dednick> nevermind. it doesn't appear so.
<tsdgeos> dednick: yeah no, but we can always add some if you need to
<dednick> tsdgeos: can probably survive without for now :)
<dednick> I'll just hack the phone to skip the media-hub so I can demo without phone crashing ;)
<tsdgeos> :)
<dednick> tsdgeos: there seems to be something wrong with the Preview.isCurrent flag. it's always being set on preview0
<tsdgeos> dednick: tests or real life?
<dednick> tsdgeos: real life.
<tsdgeos> let me grab a coke
<tsdgeos> jet lag is kickin in
<tsdgeos> see if caffeine helps
<dednick> tsdgeos: and tests (try anyway)
<dednick> tsdgeos: :) ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: which tryXXX are you using ?
<tsdgeos> ah yeah
<tsdgeos> listview is a mess :/
<dednick> tsdgeos: tryDashContent
<tsdgeos> dednick:
<tsdgeos> +                item.currentIndex = subPageLoader.initialIndex;
<tsdgeos> in the onLoaded of qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml seems to help
<tsdgeos> it should not be needed
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's in the onLoaded already? item.initialIndex = Qt.binding(function() { return subPageLoader.initialIndex; } )
<tsdgeos> that should make it work
<tsdgeos> since we have the onCountChanged trick to set currentIndex
<tsdgeos> but it's obviously not
<tsdgeos> so forcing currentIndex directly
<tsdgeos> makes it a bit more robust
<tsdgeos> note i said currentIndex and not initialIndex
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah
<tsdgeos> and no need for the binding, just a one time thing on load
<dednick> tsdgeos: ya. works now.
<tsdgeos> :) and :/
<dednick> indeed
<tsdgeos> dednick: when you have 5 min can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity8/OpenUrlInIndicator/+merge/258836 ?
<larsu> ltinkl, mzanetti: I know this queued signal thing is causing you headaches, but I dislike merging this patch based on conjecture
<larsu> we integrate with glib in a lot more places, and they all might face the same issues
<dednick> Te
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> tx
<lolek> hello everybody
<lolek> I've got a situation with GtkMenuBar and Unity,and I'm looking for some ways to fix this. The thing is that the app has got multiple gtkmenubars, and hence if I use global menu, then I've got that gtkmenubar duplicated so I'm forced to disable the use of global menu. My question is if there's some option to "tell" the menuproxy which gtkmenubar it should use?
<larsu> lolek: the menu proxy is really meant for legacy apps. You can set the global menu explicitely with gtk_application_set_menubar
<larsu> or include a gtk/menus-traditional.ui resource with a "menubar" element that describes your menu
<lolek> hi larsu, thank you for the information I'll check what I can use from that
<lolek> larsu: what if my menu is changing like for example.. each tab has got different menubar?
<larsu> lolek: you can call that function again, or replace parts of the GMenuModel that you pass in
<lolek> uhm, ok
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, how was the sprint?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do you kwow what defines MirTouchInputEvent ? is it mir itself or something else?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I think it's mir, although grep cound't find it there :/
<tsdgeos> i think they renamed it
<ltinkl> tsdgeos: http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/group__mir__toolkit.html#ga285e4165eda60a851a2d0c4c232be036
<tsdgeos> see #ubuntu-mir
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: i can google too ;)
<tsdgeos> thing is grep disagrees with the webpage
<tsdgeos> but thanks :)
<ltinkl> always happy to point the obvious :p
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, any news about landing of review-edit widget?
<kgunn> mterry: is there a snappy channel on freenode ?
<mterry> kgunn, yup
<mterry> #snappy
<mterry> And #snappy-internal on our server
<kgunn> ta
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-27
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<tsdgeos> dednick: lots of commented stuff in that MR?
<dednick> tsdgeos: stuff in VideoPlayer is waiting on a design review (may need the ShaderEffect), and the other is the sharing via content hub.
<dednick> tsdgeos: will be removed before merging
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> dednick: why the "find_package(Qt5Multimedia 5.4 REQUIRED)" ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: you mean the version, or the actual requirement?
<tsdgeos> the requirement
<dednick> the tests use qtmultimedia.
<dednick> mocks i mean
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> dednick: do they?
<tsdgeos> i can't find where
<tsdgeos> i.e. tests/mocks/QtMultimedia/CMakeLists.txt only links to qml and quick
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh. hm. maybe it was something i was doing before.
<dednick> tsdgeos: actually, i think i was getting an import failure when running.
<dednick> tsdgeos: qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin is in the control file. so shouldn't it be in cmake? or only build reqs in cmake?
<tsdgeos> dednick: only build reqs i'd say
<tsdgeos> dednick: the import failure was on running tests or real running?
<dednick> tsdgeos: real
<tsdgeos> is that because you didn't have qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin and then the cmake made you install it?
<dednick> tsdgeos: well, it didnt make me install, because there wasn't a req in the cmake.
<tsdgeos> aaaaand i lost intenret
<tsdgeos> dednick: right, i mean it was fixed because you added the req in cmake
<tsdgeos> and then it was fine
<dednick> ya. i think so :/ if i'm remembering corrrectly
<tsdgeos> ok, i guess it doesn't hurt
<tsdgeos> dednick: autopkg doesn't like your new requirement https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily/35/console
<tsdgeos> so i guess remove it if it's really not needed on build time?
<tsdgeos> and i disconnected again
<tsdgeos> this internet is awful today too :(
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. weird
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fallbackImage/+merge/258399 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: works on mine.
<tsdgeos> dednick: what works? the build? of course because you have the package
<dednick> tsdgeos: cmake
<tsdgeos> dednick: the thing is that the debian/control file is not asking for qtmultimedia
<tsdgeos> and then cmake is
<tsdgeos> so it won't build
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<dednick> tsdgeos: doesnt qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin supply that?
<tsdgeos> dednick: no, that's just the qml plugin
<tsdgeos> the actual cmake stuff you're asking most likely comes in qtmultimedia5-dev
<dednick> ok. but thats why i added it :) because the import failed... whatever. i removed it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti|otp: top approve! https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/#inbox/14d94eb7ba7d37d3
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, not sure what that link should be
<ltinkl> secret message
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this one
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/oxide_regression_workaround/+merge/260271
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, happroved! nice one
<dandrader> mzanetti, so what should I be flashing nowadays when testing a merge proposal?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_try_no_cpu_usage/+merge/260288 too
<mzanetti> dandrader, in theory wily... let's see how long that'll work in practice
<tsdgeos> dandrader: maybe you? ↑↑
<tsdgeos> damn, stupid me
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'll resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_try_no_cpu_usage/+merge/260288 based on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/oxide_regression_workaround/+merge/260271 otherwise CI will fail
<tsdgeos> you'll have to re-approve
<mzanetti> ah right
<mzanetti> yeah, sure
<dandrader> mzanetti, but my desktop is still vivid+overlay_ppa, should I move to wily as well?
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah, we'll probably have to. not right now as wily and vivid+overlay are still in sync for what is affecting us
<mzanetti> but probably wont take long until we have to upgrade
<greyback_> dednick: fyi, this small part of the card is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/window-close-support/+merge/249579
<greyback_> tsdgeos: hey, could you please bump the version in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/gles-sync-shellRotation/+merge/260114 - I had to rebuild qtmir in the PPA
<greyback_> tsdgeos:  	0.4.5+15.10.20150527.1-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> done
<greyback_> thanks
<dednick> greyback_: yup. i saw that already.
<greyback_> ok, just in case
<dandrader> mzanetti, we (eg qtmir) depend on mir 0.13 but wily still has mir 0.12.1. not sure what to do :-?
<dandrader> :-/
<dandrader> (when it comes to testing branches, that is)
<dandrader> mzanetti, I guess vivid+overlay_ppa is in a better shape?
<mzanetti> yeah, sil is supposed to sync it over to wily
<mzanetti> kgunn, is there any update on that? ^
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok....long story short, we (mir team) goofed
<kgunn> broke an abi, need to rebuild qtubuntu as well
<kgunn> this is happening now
<kgunn> and when this silo hits wily it'll make everything happy....and flow into wily
<kgunn> mzanetti:  there was a check in wily, that wasn't in overlay...so didn't catch the goof
<dandrader> ok, will defer testing for a couple of days then.
<kgunn> dandrader: mzanetti ....sorry
<kgunn> @unity hey does the grid unit web tool that ben shared in his blog work for everyone ?
<kgunn> or maybe i don't know how to use it...
<mzanetti> kgunn, define "work"?
<mzanetti> I seem to be unable to use it too atm
<kgunn> mzanetti: yeah, thot i should see icons/gridlines....all i can do is select portrait/landscape and n7/n10...but nothing else
<mzanetti> I can control stuff, and that works, but not figured yet how to actually add things
<kgunn> was wondering if it was cause i'm in chrome
<mzanetti> yeah... same thing I guess
 * mzanetti firefox
<mzanetti> kgunn, same in safari
<greyback__> I can add lines clicking the + in the layouts bar
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok,mailed ben and cc'd you
<mzanetti> kgunn, hmpf... clicking the +es does something
<kgunn> hehe...oops
<kgunn> yep works here
<mzanetti> interesting...
<mzanetti> kgunn, am I understanding this correctly that the gu size would change on rotation?
<greyback__> "It can only be 40, 50, or 90 whole units along the short edge but the long edge can be variable"
<greyback__> which I'd interpret as a: no, gu size invariant of rotation
<kgunn> but if you click it, it does change no ?
<kgunn> it being between landscape/portrait
<kgunn> oh wait i see what you mean....
<kgunn> right fixed to short edge
<greyback__> yep
<kgunn> but it does change what is a vertical column
<mzanetti> greyback__, example, the dash
<mzanetti> device N7
<greyback__> I'm not saying I understand the whole concept tho!
<mzanetti> portrait, 50 gu
<kgunn> anyone understand the colors ?
<mzanetti> then click landscape
<greyback__> this is more confusing to me than properly responsive UI
<mzanetti> which gives us 80 gu in width
<mzanetti> thing is, the dash is now painted along those 80 gu in width
<mzanetti> kgunn, no, haven't figured the colors yet
<greyback__> mzanetti: since the dash is a single column, just stretching the contents to fit is just fine IMO (the gridview relayouts to take advantage of the extra width)
<greyback__> but for a multi-column/layout app, ben's doc makes useful suggestions
<mzanetti> yes
<greyback__> tho dash could evolve into a multi-column UI, i.e. it could be 2 cols in landscape mode, second column being another lens
<greyback__> that's up to design
<mzanetti> but what you mean with streching?
<mzanetti> isn't to point of this to not stretch?
<greyback__> mzanetti: just adjust its width to suit, and redraw to use that width (as a gridview will do)
<greyback__> again, just my interpretation, thye may have other ideas
<mzanetti> that would cause only 4 columns  on landscape N7. not sure if that's the intention
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-28
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: top approve! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_try_no_cpu_usage/+merge/260314
<dandrader> greyback, so you're using a different compiler
<dandrader> greyback, or how are you building it (cmake options)?
<greyback> dandrader: sbuild
<greyback> g++4.9
<dandrader> greyback, this error doens't make sense
<dandrader> greyback, theApp->canBeResumed() returns a boolean. I don't get it
<dandrader> greyback, and it compiles fine here....
<greyback> I'll have a look so
<dandrader> greyback, I'll try with sbuild. It's been ages since I last played with it
<dandrader> greyback, are you cross-building by any chance?
<greyback> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> greyback, ok, that might be it
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, reverse the args
<Saviq> theApp->canBeResumed(), false
<greyback> dandrader: ^ that works for me
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback. this is the format: EXPECT_EQ(expected, actual);
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, this it should be EXPECT_EQ(false, theApp->canBeResumed()); (which how it is in this patch)
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, reverting it to get rid of this warning would be a dirty hack
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, I don't cross-build. so no easy way for me to play with it
<dandrader> greyback, or does sbuild do all the cross-building magic for me?
<greyback> dandrader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild has most of the info you need, it takes a little time to get going
<dandrader> cross-building: one extra layer for things to go wrong
<Saviq> dandrader, or to find issues
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, issues in cross-building
 * dandrader is grumpy today
<Saviq> dandrader, I wouldn't say whatever is causing the above error is "an issue in cross-building"
<Saviq> but rather a bug between qtest and gcc
<greyback_> grrr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11412888/ - that known to be a flaky test in chroot?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i have a patch
<tsdgeos> greyback_: see the patch in plugins/Wizard/System.cpp in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/autopkgtests/+merge/258027
<greyback_> tsdgeos: sweet, thanks!
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11413060/ and this is what I have at line 6:
<dandrader> $maintainer_name="Daniel d'Andrada <daniel.dandrada@canonical.com>";
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_any ideas?
<Saviq> dandrader, I'd say " vs. '
<Saviq> dandrader, use ' \'
<greyback_> DanChapman: or use single quote
<greyback_> oh, you can't
<greyback_> yeah, try escaping it
<dandrader> those perl (it's perl, right?) error message are pretty confusing
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, you guys nailed it. thanks!
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, perl
<Saviq> greyback_, unping Dan ;)
<greyback_> DanChapman: sorry
<greyback_> stupid tab autocompletion not being context aware
<DanChapman> :-) no worries
<greyback_> or case sensitive
<greyback_> cimi: joining?
<greyback_> dednick: you there?
<cimi> greyback_, nope
<greyback_> mzanetti: http://pad.ubuntu.com/En5l7qbkBq - opinion on those bitesize bugs for NUDT?
<greyback_> dandrader: please don't forget to do a functional test of https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/qmirserver-hides-mirserver/+merge/258038 please
 * greyback_ too polite
<dandrader> greyback_, I guess I can do it with vivid+overlay ppa, right?
<greyback_> dandrader: yep
<greyback_> but will probably only land in wily for now
<mhall119> willcooke: ping
<willcooke> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> willcooke: I bought that slimport adapter for my N4, plugged it into my TV, and while it seems to recognize that a device is connected,it doesn't display anything
<mhall119> is there something I need to do to make this work?
<willcooke> mhall119, you might need some code which hasnt landed yet
<willcooke> lemme find out
<mhall119> thanks
<willcooke> mhall119, installing landing-000 silo
<mhall119> willcooke: also, do you want to have a sync-up call tomorrow or early next week about work items for converged desktop?
<willcooke> mhall119, sure thing
<mhall119> willcooke: tomorrow at 1400 UTC work for you?
<willcooke> mhall119, YEAH, GREAT
<willcooke> OOPS
<willcooke> sorry
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> mhall119: ignore willcooke his meds are wearing off, he'll stop shouting when the new set kick in
<davmor2> willcooke: on a more serious note, snappy personal are there images available yet or is it too early yet?
<willcooke> davmor2, Seb is looking at it right now, should be Real Soon Now
<davmor2> willcooke: awesome
<willcooke> davmor2, see #ubuntu-desktop from about 1hr30m ago
<seb128> willcooke, davmor2, see also snappy-devel@ list
<davmor2> seb128: I'm desperate to not join more mailing lists ;)
<seb128> davmor2, nothing useful there, just me asking questions
<seb128> trying to figure out things
<kgunn> totally useful!
<dandrader> is launchpad partially offline?
<nathanesau1> how do i get the unity lockscreen back
<nathanesau1> i did some research on this issue, but i don't have the option to change lockscreen in compiz config settings manager
<nathanesau1> and in fact my version of unity isn't right - for instance the side bar isn't slightly transparent - it seems old, like my display manager is wrong or something.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-29
<greyback_> dandrader: thanks for approving my branch. I'm struggling with chroots too, unity8 refusing to build due to packaging weirdness
<dandrader> greyback_, I solved my multiarch packaging woes yesterday by removing my chroot and starting from scratch
<greyback_> dandrader: well I made a fresh chroot yesterday...
<dandrader> greyback_, do you happen to use this apt repo caching thingy?
<greyback_> yes
<dandrader> greyback_, I don't. could be another place worth checking/updating
 * dandrader wary of adding more complexity to the setup. more things that can go wrong
<greyback_> dandrader: brand new chroot, that qtmir branch fails with the same error :(
<dandrader> greyback_, how *exactly* do you build it?
<greyback_> dandrader: https://code.google.com/p/googletest/issues/detail?id=322 - just use EXPECT_FALSE
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, will do that change and ask you to try again
<dandrader> greyback_, done
<greyback_> dandrader: this is essentially how I built the chroot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11432140/
<greyback_> dandrader: then I build with "sbuild -c vivid-overlay-amd64-armhf-shm --host=armhf -j4"
<greyback_> (have mixed up the chroot names, sorry)
<greyback_> dandrader: did you consider using a QStateMachine to do the state tracking?
<dandrader> greyback_, no. I had a look at QStateMahine ages ago and found it too heavy handed
<greyback_> dandrader: ok
<greyback_> dandrader: I'm still unable to build the unity8 bit in my chroot, some packaging problem I've not figured out. Gonna try build on device.
<greyback_> dandrader: but one thought I have looking at code: I used to think that AppMan had no way to distinguish a running app crashing, or it being killed. Can you double-check that?
<greyback_> in both cases upstart reported process fail & stop
<dandrader> greyback_, it doesn't matter: ApplicationManager::onProcessFailed and onProcessStopped do the same thing.
<dandrader> greyback_, could actually drop the former as it's redundant
<dandrader> greyback_, anyway, will check if killing an app gets onProcessFailed called (think it does)
<greyback_> dandrader: ok, then could I request renaming InternalState::KilledOutOfMemory to something like DiedUnexpectedly
<greyback_> yeah I think it does too
<dandrader> greyback_, yeah onProcessFailed does get called on kill
<dandrader> greyback_, sure
<josharenson> rhuddie: and/or elopio can I get another review of https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/settings_wizard_tests/+merge/259537 if you have a chance?
<rhuddie> josharenson, sure. I'll take a look.
<josharenson> rhuddie: thanks a lot
<dandrader> greyback_, done
<greyback_> dandrader: thanks
<mhall119> willcooke: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/michael-hall?authuser=1
<rhuddie> josharenson, hey, on your mp, I can't see any usage of the classes in ofono_helper, are they added for something else?
<josharenson> rhuddie: yes, I was going to add a test that inserted a simulated sim (?), I just thought I'd break it out into smaller MPs
<josharenson> rhuddie: I can move the phonesim and dependencies to _that_ branch if you'd like
<rhuddie> josharenson, ah, I see. I don't think they're doing any harm where they are, I just didn't understand what they were used for
<josharenson> rhuddie: :-p yeah I gotcha... I have the test prototyped already, just wanted to get this part merged first because its so big
<josharenson> rhuddie: thanks for the review
<rhuddie> josharenson, no problem, I'm pleased to see such a good test :)
<josharenson> rhuddie: haha thank you
<elopio> people, all autopilot tests are passing here:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1306340-deprecate_emulators/+merge/259202
<elopio> it's now or never :) can I please get a review?
<mhall119> willcooke: one last thing, did the silo you tested the other day contain the updates to allow me to mirror my N4 over HDMI?
<willcooke> mhall119, landing-000?  Yeah, it should have everything you need, but best to check with greyback__ or maybe mzanetti
<mzanetti> I think we have build failures in there atm :/
<balloons> wahoo!
<mhall119> mzanetti: any way I can live dangerously and try it anyway?
<mzanetti> mhall119, you can certainly try
<mhall119> mzanetti: I'm on devel-proposed/here channel, are there any packages I can install to try it?
<mzanetti> hmm... that's wily, right?
<mzanetti> I think you need an rc-proposed channel
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> it is wily
<mzanetti> that silo is targetting vivid
<mhall119> current build number: 204
<mhall119> device name: mako
<mhall119> channel: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/here
<mhall119> last update: 2015-05-28 14:35:12
<mhall119> version version: 204
<mhall119> version ubuntu: 20150524
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20150524 could not be found
<mhall119> version device: 20150210
<mhall119> version custom: mako-1.1
<mhall119> ok, so I can't just apply the silo'd packages
<mzanetti> you might still try... but the more off you are, the higher the chances something will go wrong
<mhall119> wily probably isn't off by too much yet
<davmor2> the silo is dirty too if you are trying to install silo 0
<mhall119> mzanetti: I'm willing ot try, if you can point me at the packages I need
 * mzanetti tries to install it to see what goes wrong
<mzanetti> mhall119, ok... wily won't work
<mzanetti> so yeah... need an rc-proposed channel
<mzanetti> which probably is a better idea than wily in any case
<mhall119> so I need to go back to an older release to get the newer stuff :)
<mzanetti> mhall119, that's the plan I'm afraid :D
<mhall119> mzanetti: ok, I may just wait until it makes it to wily then
<mzanetti> mhall119, apparently wily will break any time soon
<mzanetti> so rc-proposed really is the thing to follow for this cycle
<mzanetti> greyback__, hey, I've reviewed alberts branch and fixed issues myself, can you look over my changes next week? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/260613
<mzanetti> including it's dependency in unity-api
<greyback__> mzanetti: sure. do add a commit message
<mzanetti> hah, good one
<greyback__> mzanetti: note, Monday is national holiday here
<mzanetti> should be fine... still waiting on a change in the scope backend which is supposed to be done early next week
<mzanetti> I don't expect it to be here before Wed
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-31
<Encrypt> Hello o/
<Encrypt> Does anyone here know whether it's possible to use the Messaging Menu with g_main_context_iteration() instead of running a GMainLoop?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-31
<tsdgeos> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1586541/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586541 in Canonical System Image "lttng is not saving traces " [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑ in case you *need* it now
<greyback> tsdgeos: ack, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack, so looks like the backport didn't work too well?
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, need review of unity8 team for https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/apparmor-profile/+merge/272602 ; also, i'd like to ready this in silo 65 for QA
<Saviq> pstolowski, ack, can you please explain also why the icon is needed - also something went wrong with the icon - removed/added/moved
<Saviq> pstolowski, as far as the apparmor profile goes, did you get this reviewed with security folk or shall I?
<Saviq> things like {,u,re}mount, pivot_root look excessive
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we backported half of it too, packages fault for not making the tool depend on the lib it seems
<pstolowski> Saviq, I didn't, but I got this profile from jdstrand
<tsdgeos> s/too/only
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<pstolowski> Saviq, it was intended to be very permissive initially, but we can tighten it, sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok so fix up the icon added/removed/.moved please and I'll ack
<pstolowski> Saviq, yep, looking
<Saviq> pstolowski, oh? no need for an icon any more? why's that?
<pstolowski> Saviq, an icon is already installed. i installed it in extra location for privacy settings to work. looks my copy is not needed anymore, but I'm going to rebuild the silo and check
<pstolowski> Saviq, I think something got fixes somewhere and a copy in /suru/ is not needed anymore
<pstolowski> * fixed
<pstolowski> Saviq, and note, unity8 already ships unity8-dash.png, all these added/removed/moved messup was because it got added in trunk at about the same time I added it in my branch ;)
<Saviq> pstolowski, ack
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<dandrader> ltinkl, would you have to some time to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixSpreadDelegateRotationAnimation/+merge/296107
<ltinkl> dandrader, yup, will do today
<ltinkl> dandrader, is there an attached BR?
<dandrader> ltinkl, BR?
<ltinkl> dandrader, or, should there be? bug report
<dandrader> ltinkl, no, and I wouldn't bother writing one.
 * dandrader was thinking <br>
<ltinkl> dandrader, alright, I thought this sounded similar (like I've seen a bug report about this, maybe not))
<dandrader> ltinkl, I think that just slipped through as we are not all that focused on phone nowadays
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you say it's not worth fixing this before the unified stage? https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1586050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586050 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Splashscreen icon rotates several times when app uses desktop flag X-Ubuntu-Rotates-Window-Contents=true" [High,In progress]
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, not sure, no... atm the splashscreen is quite broken here anyways
<mzanetti> well, if it's a few lines I can easily merge it I suppose
<rektide> hey, i upgraded from 15.04 vivid to 16.04 xenial a couple weeks back. in unity-control-center, the "Connection" toggle that each device has is disabled. this keeps me from turning off or turning on devices, and really is quite frustrating
<rektide> is there something i can/ought/should do, might try to restore this ability to turn connections to specific devices on and off?
<mzanetti> rektide, not sure what toggle you mean
<rektide> mzanetti: if you click a device, on the right there's a pane with details. at the top of that pane is "Connection" with an "On/Off" toggle
<rektide> does that clarify?
<mzanetti> you mean network devices?
<rektide> ooooohh mercy, sorry, in Bluetooth devices
<rektide> whoops
<mzanetti> ah ok. I see it now
<mzanetti> interesting fact is that the same switch is still enabled in the indicators
<mzanetti> you probably want to report a bug
<rektide> indicators, as in the menu bar?
<mzanetti> yeah, the top right icons, next to the clock
<mzanetti> perhaps #ubuntu-desktop is the better channel for this question. I think they deal with the settings app
<rektide> good call, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you said OOM gets reported in syslog, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, a huge table
<Saviq> and then the result of the OOM decision
<tsdgeos> May 31 17:56:34 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  545.350522]Killing 'unity8-dash' (4144), adj 50,
<tsdgeos> double \o/
<tsdgeos> dash still gets killed after a long autopilot test with qmljsdebugging enabled
<mterry> @unity, any cmake-heads around?  I'd like a second set of eyeballs on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/installed-qmltests/+merge/293443 if anyone has time
<mterry> @unity also, which bug is https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/57489e534273d6c230d48c9b/540x960/341dacd6c936c5cf0545c3684a483671/screenshot20160531_170305434.png ?
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1585645
<ubot5> bug 1585645 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "Huge icons in network indicator" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585645
<mterry> Saviq, cheers
<dandrader> mterry, that's some serious 3G
<mterry> dandrader, yeah really good connection
<dandrader> Saviq, still working?
<Saviq> dandrader, wassup?
<dandrader> Saviq, are you able to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1586219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586219 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "U1 login window opens behind pay-ui window" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> dandrader, lemme check
<dandrader> Saviq, oh, maybe it's my U1 account is already configured
<dandrader> Saviq,  *it's because
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah you need to kill the U1 account - I can reproduce, just seeing the spinner and "Loading, Please wait..." without end
<Saviq> ah and if you cancel, the U1 prompt is there
<dandrader> Saviq, right. now I got it as well
<cyphermox> is there a way to just add a link to a web page in the Touch dashboard?
<Saviq> cyphermox, if you want, you can create a .desktop file - alternatively you can publish a web app
<cyphermox> Saviq: cool, that's more or less what I thought
<cyphermox> where should the .desktop file be?
<cyphermox> /usr/share/applications, I guess?
<Saviq> cyphermox, ~/.local/share/applications if you don't need it system wide
<cyphermox> Saviq: right, the usual xdg paths
<cyphermox> thanks!
<josharenson> robert_ancell: any update on that lightdm branch that uses the new mir env variable?
<robert_ancell> josharenson, no, can you make me some packages of the greeter so I can test here?
<robert_ancell> I was trying to work out how to build debs from the branch but I couldn't get it to work
<josharenson> robert_ancell: sure, give me 30-45 min to compile
<robert_ancell> thanks
<josharenson> robert_ancell: ah, already have it built. What is the best way to share this?
<robert_ancell> A PPA if you've got them or just email them if they work on amd64/yakkety
<josharenson> robert_ancell: sent (about 25MB) I'll make a ppa if I start having to change things for you
<robert_ancell> brb
<robert_ancell> josharenson, /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/51-unity8-greeter.conf has type=mir for the seat config
<robert_ancell> mir is not a valid seat type...
<josharenson> robert_ancell: oh? should it be unity?
<robert_ancell> well, from the greeters point of view it doesn't matter, so it shouldn't have anything in there
<robert_ancell> type=unity is what is used on the phone where everything is run under one u-s-c
<robert_ancell> type=xlocal (the default) is what's used on the desktop where everything is VT switched between and there's a u-s-c run for each session that needs Mir
<robert_ancell> I'll restart lightdm and see what happens here..
<josharenson> robert_ancell: so it should remain as xlocal (what it was before the most recent branch I gave you)
<josharenson> ok
<josharenson> back in a bit
<robert_ancell> josharenson, the type=mir is causing your G_IS_OBJECT error
<robert_ancell> I'm not getting the greeter to start, but there might be some other issues
<robert_ancell> with Mir etc
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-01
<robert_ancell> josharenson, any luck your side?
<dandrader> dednick, hi, would you have some time to review this simple MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/betterSessionName/+merge/296198
<dednick> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> dednick, I got another MP you might want to review in tandem. just a sec...
<dandrader> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/improveSessionDebugLogging/+merge/296199
<mterry> dednick, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/fixActiveFocusUpdate/+merge/295624 again and ideally re-approve? (got disconnected, not sure if this got through last time)
<dednick> mterry: mk
<mterry> dednick, did you look at that branch?  I'd like to publish the silo it's in...  :P
<dednick> mterry: yes, i approved it.
<mterry> dednick, oh!  I didn't see notification, must not have actually been subscribed
 * mterry hugs dednick
<dednick> :)
<mterry> It always bugs me when I see that unity8 is in the Debian section "x11"  :)
<mterry> Still best fitting section, but...
<mterry> Saviq, the test reliability patches that have landed are good -- no rebuilds needed in jenkins or archive so far
<mterry> I guess several of those were tsdgeos
<mterry> Who I would hug if he were here
<dandrader> Saviq, do you see a problem in landing ubuntu-keyboard along with unity8, unity-api & qtmir (ie, in same silo)?
<robert_ancell> josharenson, any more luck with lightdm+unity8-greeter?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-02
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<dednick> dandrader: hey
<dandrader> dednick, hi. got a fix for a critical bug I need you to review
<dandrader> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/promptsZOrder/+merge/296243
<dednick> dandrader: ack. give me a minute to look at it.
<dednick> dandrader: strange. i thought z order was maintained in order of declaration.
<dednick> but perhaps the repeater messes it up.
<dednick> ah. it's prepended...
<dandrader> dednick, thing is the list of surfaces is organized so that the first one (index 0) is the top most
<dandrader> dednick, yeah
<dandrader> dednick, in qml the last one has the highest Z and thus get to be the top most visually
<dednick> dandrader: got it.
<Saviq> dandrader, to answer your question last night - no reason why not to land together, no
<dandrader> Saviq, great
<dednick> dandrader: comment attached.
<dandrader> dednick, good catch.
<dandrader> dednick, fixed. made a fix for qtmir as well. I guess it worked because MirSurfaceList.count property also changed, so the whole expression got reevaluated all the same
<dednick> probably just because the list count was always 1 :)
<Saviq> dandrader, only thing to remember is that you need to make sure that appropriate Depends/Breaks are there, because landing from a single silo does not ensure they will not be installed together
<dandrader> Saviq, right
<dednick> dandrader: no test we can do to make sure correct surface is on top?
<dandrader> dednick, I can make one. But don't see much value in it as all it tests is the resul of a single qml expresion in code "z: surfaceContainer.z + (promptSurfacesRepeater.count - index)". Like tests better when the check for emerging behavior or other interactions that are not immediately assessed by looking at the code.
<dandrader> dednick, writing a test
<dednick> dandrader: yeah, but it was a regression; so thanks :)
<dandrader> dednick, the biggest problem was that our Unity.Application mock wasn't mirroring what the real Unity.Application implementation from qtmir was doing
<dednick> indeed
<dednick> starting to wonder if things like MirSurfaceItem/SurfaceListModel should even be in qtmir. Since it's not "really" mir.
<dednick> more "qtunity"
<dandrader> dednick, yeah. would be awesome if we could mock only the mir layer in our unity8 qmltests
<dednick> put it on the "rather long list"
<dednick> :)
<dandrader> dednick, done
<dednick> dandrader: +1
<tedg> mhall119: Do you have a set of tags for U8 desktop bugs?
<mhall119> tedg: "avengers" is what I started using
<mhall119> but I haven't kicked that off widely yet, so there's only a few
<tedg> mhall119: K, it is probably a bit early for a dedicated campaign. I don't think we're at the "niggles" stage yet.
<mhall119> tedg: we're at about where the phone was when we did the original avengers campaign
<mhall119> granted, it requires more dedication to run it on your desktop
<tedg> mhall119: I agree, and I think that one was too early. It generated a lot of bugs that we knew already.
<tedg> mhall119: It become more noise than helpful as we were struggling to get things working.
<mhall119> well, generating bug reports was only like 20% of the reason behind it, it was mostly for tracking them all togther
<tedg> If only there was a database that had all the bugs in one place ;-)
<mhall119> with a convenient way to filter them by some kind of tag....
<mhall119> then all we'd need is a campaign for applying that tag to those bugs :)
<tedg> The tag isn't as useful as the priority.
<tedg> No reason to believe something for one form factory would be defacto more important than another.
<tedg> form factor
<tedg> Or something reported by a particular group of people.
<mhall119> the tag is useful to group bugs from many different projects into a single view
<tedg> That is true
<tedg> Anyway, I filled mine as "avengers" we can rename or adjust later as needed.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-03
<josharenson> robert_ancell: Hey, I updated the bug with the results of changing the seat type to unity
<robert_ancell> josharenson, thanks
<dandrader> dednick, I think you forgot https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/fixFirstChangedOnPrepend/+merge/296313
<dednick>  dandrader: done. although i now noticed there is "emptyChanged" missing in the mock.
<dandrader> dednick, this property exists only in qtmir I htink
<dednick> dandrader: ah. k
<dednick> dandrader: confirmed
<josharenson> kgunn: Do you want be to backport the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1435923 ? Its a 2 liner and I only made it dependent on the existing greeter branches as motivation to land them
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435923 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[greeter/desktop] the password entry is not focussed by default" [High,In progress]
 * josharenson has been working with robert_ancell lately to get them landed as well
<kgunn> josharenson: yeah, if it's easy enough
<kgunn> it is annoying...when i saw popey's bug that got duped, i was reminded how annoying it was
<popey> :)
<popey> sorry
<kgunn> not at all...it is annoying :)
<josharenson> kgunn: I don't want to annoy people :-p
<popey> \o/
<popey> Minimum level of development: Don't annoy people. I like it.
<kgunn> josharenson: and popey will buy you an adult frosted malted beverage
<popey> \o/
<josharenson> kgunn: oooOOooOoo
 * kgunn wonders if we put beer-bounties on bugs how fast things would get fixed
<josharenson> its an interesting idea
<mterry> josharenson, you never replied to my review comment.  :)  We could have landed that a long time ago
<josharenson> mterry: I also thought the other branches would land a long time ago :-/
<josharenson> sorry
<mterry> josharenson, yeah  :(
<mterry> josharenson, last I remember, the other ones were going through some fix ups, and they weren't ready for me to review again, correct?
<josharenson> mterry: yeah wait till robert and I get everything sorted out w/ USC
<josharenson> mterry: I will let you know when they are ready
<mterry> josharenson, cool cool
<mterry> josharenson, surprisingly hard to land these branches
<mterry> josharenson, robert_ancell is working on in-session lightdm, which should in theory let us drop our IntegratedLightDM stuff and always use liblightdm
<josharenson> mterry: oh cool
<mterry> josharenson, that will let us drop a couple layers of abstraction  :P
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-03
<bohdan_trotsenko> Hello. I'm looking for a way to get a thumbnail on (a unity-driven) ubuntu; I know where the thumbnails are, I just don't know how to trigger the generation. I have SO question: https://stackoverflow.com/q/44336912/58768 Thank you
#ubuntu-unity 2018-06-03
<ChaiTRex> It seems fairly easy to convert the Caps Lock key into a few common keys, like Esc or Ctrl. How can I convert Caps Lock into the A (the letter) key or an XF86AudioPlay key?
